# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Valda - разные вопросы по глаголам

## Valda

So I'm practicing with my Russian friend and for HW she wrote: 
Я хочу стать _______ (инженер) , буду целый день собирать ________ (робот) 
The answer according to her is: 
Я хочу стать инженером, буду целый день собирать роботов. 
I understand инженером, but why use the Genitive case in роботов? Nothing would indicate here ownership, "of", "some", "any".... 
She, as a native speaker, says it just sounds correct to her. She isn't familiar with cases and grammar names of stuff, so she can't give me the logic.  
Personally I thought it's the nominative because robots is the subject and I don't see anything special.  
Therefor it ought to be роботи  
Anyone?

----------


## Sergey_

The Accusative Case Accusative Case of Russian Nouns 
The principal meaning of the accusative is to designate a person or thing to whom or which and action is being done. For example: Люся любит брата (Lucy loves her brother); Мы видим море (We see the sea); *Инженер собирает роботов.* 
Though i'm not sure whether роботы is animate  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Yep, it is Accusative. For some reason робот in Russian is mostly treated as grammatically animate.

----------


## Valda

Ohh I perfectly understand now. Thank you!

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Yep, it is Accusative. For some reason робот in Russian is mostly treated as grammatically animate.

 Yes, we have some strange rules for the grammatical animacy.
"Покойник" (the deceased) and "мертвец" (dead man) are animate: Он увидел покойника. Он увидел мертвеца. But "труп" (corpse) is inanimate: Он увидел труп.
"Микроб" (microbe) is usually animate: Мыло убивает микробов. "Бактерия" (bacterium) and "вирус" (virus) are usually inanimate: Мыло убивает бактерии. Мыло убивает вирусы. 
And yes, "робот" is animate. I think that is because robots first appeared in science fiction, and they were described as human-like creations.

----------


## mudrets

Does "animate" mean "living" or "animated"?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Living

----------


## Doomer

> Я хочу стать _______ (инженер) , буду целый день собирать ________ (робот)

 Is it from a Chinese book?  ::

----------


## Valda

If проспать is oversleep, does it mean "про" is the equivalent to "over" 
Such as "пропить" - overdrink?

----------


## it-ogo

Russian verb prefixes are in some sense equivalents of English prepositions after verbs. 
Most often prefix про- is an equivalent of preposition through. 
проспать - to sleep through the event. (To miss the event because of sleeping.)
пропить - to drink through smth. (To lose smth. because of drinking.)

----------


## LXNDR

it's not clearcut therefore i'd not advise to attribute any fixed mode to the prefixes 
for example how would you translate "*прописать*" ? obviously not *overwrite*  ::   *overwrite* is *переписать*
as "*overdo*"  is not *проделать*, but *переборщить* 
for the sake of the discussion *oversleep* can be translated as *переспать* that is 'to sleep a little too long, over the expected amount of time'. 
проспать is also 'to sleep through' if it means 'to sleep during a certain event' like 'he slept through the entire episode' - 'он проспал всю серию'

----------


## Valda

Ahh...so  
про - through
пере - over 
Understood  ::   
Much appreciated

----------


## LXNDR

knowing German i believe can help to wrap one's head around Russian prefixes with greater ease

----------


## Throbert McGee

Valda -- I'd also point out such verbs as пройти ("to go past") and пропускать ("to let pass by", in several senses).

----------


## Valda

пропускать is interesting. So if someone is blocking the way I can tell him можно пропускать?

----------


## LXNDR

> пропускать is interesting. So if someone is blocking the way I can tell him можно пропускать?

 in this case you'd politely say "можно пройти?" or rudely "пропустите!"

----------


## Valda

Heh, thaks  ::  I'll stay polite. But, always good to know the rude version, just in case. 
Problem is that according to masterussian grammar guide, "про" is also used for future tense!  
She will read }
She will have read	}	Она прочитает 
So про is for "through" in certain words mean will read? I thought it means "read through", according to your example. What gives? Grammar inconsistencies?   
I would also add that I know that we can use prefixes to make words into future tense*, but those prefixes for future appear to vary  
Я постараюсь - I will try
Я сделаю - I will do  
See! In the first one it's "по", and in the second one it's "с" for our future tense prefixes (and in the example above we even have "про" for future tense). Is it normally irregular like that?  
*I realize I can just use будут, but I prefer to learn the second way
**Note that most Russian guides, even the one on masterussian.com (first russian when I google "russian future tense" ), do not say anything about what future prefixes are possible and which ones I can use

----------


## LXNDR

> Heh, thaks  I'll stay polite. But, always good to know the rude version, just in case. 
> Problem is that according to masterussian grammar guide, "про" is also used for future tense!  
> She will read }
> She will have read	}	Она прочитает 
> So про is for "through" in certain words mean will read? I thought it means "read through", according to your example. What gives? Grammar inconsistencies?

 russian grammar thrives on inconsistencies, i believe you need to just stop looking for logic in it 
the prefix "про" denotes completeness of action therefore in the future tense *она прочитает* means *she will be finished reading*, *she will have read through*
another prefix "по" denotes an incomplete action, a try at it, therefore for the future tense you could use *она почитает -*  *she will have read a little*
both these forms are perfective 
however the usual meaning of this phrase isn't that strict, both simply mean *she will read*
from English into Russian it would be translated according to the context  
that said, for both words the present singular 3d person form is *читает* but the verb indefinite form can receive the prefix as in *прочитать* and *почитать* 
as soon as you add prefixes *про* and *по* to the verb *читать* in the present form it turns into its future tense form   

> I would also add that I know that we can use prefixes to make words into future tense*, but those prefixes for future appear to vary  
> Я постараюсь - I will try
> Я сделаю - I will do  
> See! In the first one it's "по", and in the second one it's "с" for our future tense prefixes (and in the example above we even have "про" for future tense). Is it normally irregular like that?

 see? yes it is, you need to just memorize it or feel it out 
often the prefix in the future tense is selected on the basis of the semantics you wish to convey 
я делаю - я сделаю - я проделаю - я поделаю 
я знаю - я узнАю - я прознАю 
я сижу - я посижу - я просижу 
я играюсь - я поиграюсь - я наиграюсь 
also  prefixes used in the future tense often do not exist or rarely used for the same words in their present tense form, like наигрываюсь, постарываюсь, с(о)делываю, поделываю (archaic), почитываю (archaic)    

> *I realize I can just use будут, but I prefer to learn the second way
> **Note that most Russian guides, even the one on masterussian.com (first russian when I google "russian future tense" ), do not say anything about what future prefixes are possible and which ones I can use

 
forming future tense through the verb *быть* always results in the imperfective form, whereas the prefixes without *быть* always give the perfective one  
sorry about the messy explanation

----------


## Valda

Not messy, I'm satisfied  ::  And appreciate it.   

> я делаю - я сделаю - я проделаю - я поделаю

 Wow, the many ways you can say this word to slightly alter its definition....  
Thanks for the enlightenment  ::

----------


## LXNDR

> Not messy, I'm satisfied  And appreciate it.   
> Wow, the many ways you can say this word to slightly alter its definition....  
> Thanks for the enlightenment

 to clarify a bit, prefixes aren't always compatible with the described action and the 	objective complement, e.g. 
я делаю уроки - я сделаю уроки but not я проделаю уроки 
however other lexical units are more acceptive 
я делаю упражнение (физическое) - я сделаю упражнение - я проделаю упражнение 
in this case prefix про- is acceptable because an exercise is a sequence of postures which you gradually go through

----------


## Valda

Which version is the polite version? не волнуйся or не волнуйтесь?

----------


## Sergey_

They are both polite. The second one is formal.

----------


## diogen_

I agree.
The guys in the song below preferred "Не волнуйтесь" to calm down a person in the situation of extreme turmoil.
So, if in doubt, I’d rather you’d better stick to this expression, especially with strangers and elderly people.    
В детстве очень давно,
Помню, шло одно кино.
Там забавная песенка звучала.
Пусть прошло много лет -
Этой песенки куплет
Навсегда в память врезался мою.
И чтоб детство снова вспомнить, я пою. 
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы лекарства пьёте
И всё смотрите в окно. *Не волнуйтесь*, тётя,
Дядя на работе,
А не с кем-нибудь в кино.
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы так слёзы льёте,
Муж ваш редкий семьянин.
Так что не грустите
И его простите
Ради ваших именин. 
Год за годом идёт,
Тётя дядю ждёт и ждёт.
И дождаться сумеет ли, не знаю.
И никак не пойму,
Вспоминаю почему
Этот в общем незатейливый сюжет.
Ведь ни дяди у меня ни тёти нет.
Нет, нет! 
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы лекарства пьёте
И всё смотрите в окно.
Не волнуйтесь, тётя,
Дядя на работе,
А не с кем-нибудь в кино.
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы так слёзы льёте,
Муж ваш редкий семьянин.
Так что не грустите
И его простите
Ради ваших именин. 
Если дождь бъёт в окно,
И ничуть мне не смешно,
И припомнилась давняя обида,
Как спасательный круг,
Мне бросает память вдруг
Тех безоблачных лет напев смешной.
И тогда с улыбкой говорю я:
Ой! Ой! Ой... 
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы лекарства пьёте
И всё смотрите в окно.
Не волнуйтесь, тётя,
Дядя на работе,
А не с кем-нибудь в кино.
Ой, напрасно, тётя,
Вы так слёзы льёте,
Муж ваш редкий семьянин.
Так что не грустите
И его простите
Ради ваших именин.

----------


## LXNDR

it's not so much the case of polite-impolite as a case of personal distance  
strangers and people considerably older than yourself you address by Вы and so verbs conguate in plural 
a considerably younger person can be addressed by ты 
compare to Sie vs du in German 
but foreigners are usually absolved from address by ты in the first case 
simple people may consider address by ты impolite however courteous you are in actuality

----------


## Valda

Well, if spoken to a kid, which one to pick?  
I do know the difference between ты and вы - many people rehashed it in my head  ::  So I got it figured out. But, I just don't know which belongs to which-- 
The way I understand it now: 
ты = не-волнуйся 
вы = не-волнуйтесь 
Эта прав?

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Yes. It is correct.

----------


## LXNDR

in не волнуйтесь (the dash isn't needed) the verb is in plural so this gives you indication of the form   

> Эта прав?

 _Это правильно?_

----------


## Valda

Да! Весьма признателен  ::

----------


## LXNDR

> Да! Весьма признателен

 признатеЛЬНА 
just like in Hebrew, conjugated by gender asirat toda 
female -a ending in Russian should be easy to remember for Hebrew speaking students because of the corresponding -a ending for nekeva

----------


## Valda

Ahhh... shucks... that's what happens when you trust translators blindly. I should've taken a closer look, as I am familiar with the male-female conjugation rules. 
Весьма признательна, then  ::

----------


## Valda

I love listening to this song:  Елена Ваенга "Абсент". - YouTube 
Елена is a brilliant singer in my opinion. There are two lines though I don't understand from the song 
"Я только время поменяю и лица
Зелёный цвет я не поменяю" 
Can anyone explain me the meaning of it?

----------


## LXNDR

i personally am not fond of her repertoire, pretty amateurish and tasteless (not to decry your favour though) 
do you seek the meaning or the translation?  
the translation is 
I will only change/replace the time and the faces
The green color I'm not going to change/replace  
but the meaning depends on the song's entire idea i guess

----------


## Hanna

Haha, I think it's fine to listen to tasteless music when learning a new language. :: 
It's worse if a person chooses tasteless music in their own native language.

----------


## Valda

You can say  
"нам нужно" which means "we need" 
And you can say 
"мы нуждаемся" which means "we need" 
What's the difference?

----------


## alexsms

мы нуждаемся - urgent need, something you can't work or live without, often when something can't function without it. 
Мы нуждаемся в воздухе (We need air to live, to breathe, or We must have air)... Нам просто нужен воздух (We just need air)

----------


## LXNDR

the difference the same as between Hebrew *zarich* and *zakuk* or if extrapolate their grammatical difference to Hebrew, then as between *zrichim* and *nizkakim/mizdakekim* 
mind that нуждаться is governed by preposition 'в + Prepositional case' just like in Hebrew lehizdakek be- 
in English нуждаться - to be in need of; to be in want of

----------


## Valda

> мы нуждаемся - urgent need, something you can't work or live without, often when something can't function without it. 
> Мы нуждаемся в воздухе (We need air to live, to breathe, or We must have air)... Нам просто нужен воздух (We just need air)

 Ahh I see    

> the difference the same as between Hebrew *zarich* and *zakuk* or if extrapolate their grammatical difference to Hebrew, then as between *zrichim* and *nizkakim/mizdakekim* 
> mind that нуждаться is governed by preposition 'в + Prepositional case' just like in Hebrew lehizdakek be- 
> in English нуждаться - to be in need of; to be in want of

 Oh, so if I wanna say "we need food" (urgent) it would be "мы нуждаемся в пище" [<-prepostional] ? 
Nice Hebrew example, btw  ::  touche!

----------


## LXNDR

> Oh, so if I wanna say "we need food" (urgent) it would be "мы нуждаемся в пище" [<-prepostional] ?

 that's exactly right 
a sidenote: many Russian speakers learning Hebrew have trouble remembering that мне нужно is not zarich li, but ani zarich, because in Hebrew zarich is related to the subject, whereas in Russian нужно is related to the object

----------


## Valda

Thanks LX 
Even if Russian they must be really beginners if they say "zarich li", heh. Amusingly my Russian department head professor for robotics in my college still make hilarious Hebrew mistakes. I even post them on my facebook if it's in writing :P

----------


## it-ogo

> Amusingly my Russian department head professor for robotics in my college still make hilarious Hebrew mistakes.

 ?חָתוּל מַדעָן

----------


## Valda

Really? I find it kinda catchy. You could say that the lyrics are kinda all over the place, but overall very catchy and I love the dancing woman  ::  Trying to imitate her when I dance 
Thanks for the translation LX

----------


## Valda

When my 2 dictionaries fail (google translate, and babylon software) I turn to you  ::   
I heard the word "рассусоливать" in the context of: 
"Не хочу говорить о своей жене. Померла, так померла, что тут скажешь? И вообще, мне тут работать или рассусоливать?" 
My best educated guess according to a google search and reading up Russian definitions, is "talk on and on". Is that right?

----------


## LXNDR

great folksy word 
it means 'talk/reason too much', 'talk superfluously' 
давай, не рассусОливай!- с'mon, don't talk too much (do your job or hurry up) 
originates from сус(о)лить, an obsolete synonym of сосать/обсасывать - suck (on) 
ground squirrel is called сУслик, probably due to their typical gesture as if they suck on something   
__________________ 
а rude equivalent of рассусоливать is жевать сопли - chew on the snot

----------


## LXNDR

> You could say that the lyrics are kinda all over the place

 totally agree

----------


## Valda

Ah...practically as I suspected it.  ::   I like the this word too. Thanks for the reply!

----------


## Valda

Hard for me to figure out the article :/ Even with google translate. It's too long to start analyzing words and too pun/language-based to use google translate.

----------


## dondublon

> "мы нуждаемся"

 If we say "мы нуждаемся" without object (NOT "мы нуждаемся в чём-либо") - thats mean, that we are poor.

----------


## Anixx

I suggest you to use Abbyy Lingvo: http://lingvopro.abbyyonline.com/ru/...B0%D1%82%D1%8C

----------


## Anixx

> Oh, so if I wanna say "we need food" (urgent) it would be "мы нуждаемся в пище" [<-prepostional] ?

 No! This is wrong. нуждаемся meand physical need but not necessary urgent. Черепаха нуждается в специально приготовленной пище - A turtle needs a specially-prepared food for life (may be abstract turtle or when there is plenty of special food).
One can нуждаться in food, air, money, fuel, raw materials, political stability, love, anything that is needed for normal functioning or living. 
On the other hand "нам нужно" may express any desire. 
Нам нужно выйграть этот матч, чтобы попасть в финал - We need(have to) win this match to enter the final. 
Нам нужно держаться ближе друг к другу чтобы избежать опасности - We have to stick closer to each other for safety.  
Что вам нужно? - What do you want? (in general) (far example, we want justice, we want the bad minister removed, we want to take control)
В чем вы нуждаетесь? - What do you want for yourself? What are you missing for good life of yourself? (we need money, we need nails, we need fuel) 
In all cases нужно can be used instead of нуждаться, but not other way around.

----------


## Valda

Is it the difference between  
Я не могу спрятать - I will not be able to hide
Я не могу прятать - I cannot hide  
Google translate insisted on correcting my grammar from прятать to спрятать... but I've no clue why 
("I wanted to write to my significant other "I can't hide the excitement of seeing you again")

----------


## Valda

I have another question while I'm at it along a similar vein.  
The phrase "I can't wait"... as in "I can't wait to meet him". 
Does it work in Russian? Because in Hebrew it kinda doesn't :P

----------


## LXNDR

> Is it the difference between  
> Я не могу спрятать - I will not be able to hide
> Я не могу прятать - I cannot hide  
> Google translate insisted on correcting my grammar from прятать to спрятать... but I've no clue why 
> ("I wanted to write to my significant other "I can't hide the excitement of seeing you again")

 
this is perfective infinitive VS imperfective infinitive 
я не могу спрятать - i can't hide 
i can't hide my emotions - я не могу спрятать/скрыть свои эмоции 
спрятать - hide once 
я не могу прятать - i can't be hiding 
i can't be hiding my purse every single time he comes over - я не могу прятать свой кошелёк каждый раз, как он к нам приходит 
прятать is the act of repetitive hiding  
so for the purpose of your sentence the perfective form is the appropriate one      

> I have another question while I'm at it along a similar vein.  
> The phrase "I can't wait"... as in "I can't wait to meet him". 
> Does it work in Russian? Because in Hebrew it kinda doesn't :P

 не могу *до*ждать*ся*, когда + future tense

----------


## alexsms

> I have another question while I'm at it along a similar vein.  
> The phrase "I can't wait"... as in "I can't wait to meet him". 
> Does it work in Russian? Because in Hebrew it kinda doesn't :P

  in Russian here you can say "*Я с нетерпением жду встречи с ним*",
lit. I don't have enough patience to wait to meet him, I am looking forward to meeting him....

----------


## Valda

> this is perfective infinitive VS imperfect infinitive

 Oh, and I thought the "c" makes it a future tense from some reason. Thanks for clarifying.   

> не могу дождаться, когда + future tense

 Do you have to use когда ?  
Can't it's just be: 
Алекс: ты летишь за границу послезавтра?
Ира: Да, я не могу дождаться!    

> in Russian here you can say "Я с нетерпением жду встречи с ним",
> lit. I don't have enough patience to wait to meet him, I am looking forward to meeting him....

 
Does it work in this scenario as well?:  
Алекс: ты летишь за границу послезавтра?
Ира: Да, я с нетерпением жду!"

----------


## LXNDR

> Oh, and I thought the "c" makes it a future tense from some reason. Thanks for clarifying.

 it does, but the verb itself should be conjugated accordingly  
прячу - i hide 
спрячу - i will hide 
in your original phrase the verb is in infinitive form, not conjugated   

> Do you have to use когда ?  
> Can't it's just be: 
> Алекс: ты летишь за границу послезавтра?
> Ира: Да, я не могу дождаться! 
> Does it work in this scenario as well?:  
> Алекс: ты летишь за границу послезавтра?
> Ира: Да, я с нетерпением жду!"

 absolutely, i just followed your original sentence which implied dependent clause 
I can't wait to meet him - (Я) Не могу дождаться, когда встречусь с ним 
Ира: Да, жду с нетерпением! (mind the syntax) OR Да, не могу дождаться! 
Я can be omitted because the verb indicates the grammatical person  *alexsms*'s variant is more literary, mine is more colloquial 
also I'd say that "жду с нетерпением" is more often used when you awaiting a person, whereas "не могу дождаться" when you're awaiting an event or engagement in some type of activity 
and "не могу дождаться" resembles the English equivalent and so is easier to remember I believe 
"жду с нетерпением" is "I wait impatiently/anxiously", sounds a bit official doesn't it?

----------


## LXNDR

one good idiom for "can't wait" is "сгорать от нетерпения"  - burn with impatience

----------


## zedeeyen

жду - не дождусь

----------


## Valda

> absolutely, i just followed your original sentence which implied dependent clause 
> I can't wait to meet him - (Я) Не могу дождаться, когда встречусь с ним 
> Ира: Да, жду с нетерпением! (mind the syntax) OR Да, не могу дождаться! 
> Я can be omitted because the verb indicates the grammatical person 
> alexsms's variant is more literary, mine is more colloquial 
> also I'd say that "жду с нетерпением" is more often used when you awaiting a person, whereas "не могу дождаться" when you're awaiting an event or engagement in some type of activity 
> and "не могу дождаться" resembles the English equivalent and so is easier to remember I believe 
> "жду с нетерпением" is "I wait impatiently/anxiously", sounds a bit official doesn't it?

 It does, but appropriate to my original case  ::  Thanks for the variants..this should come in handy. In fact, я могу дождаться когда у меня еть шансов использовать ета фраза..  ::     

> it does, but the verb itself should be conjugated accordingly  
> прячу - i hide 
> спрячу - i will hide 
> in your original phrase the verb is in infinitive form, not conjugated

 Ohhh... I'll keep that in mind.   

> one good idiom for "can't wait" is "сгорать от нетерпения" - burn with impatience

 i.e. я сгораю от нетерпения?

----------


## LXNDR

> я могу дождаться когда у меня еть шансов использовать ета фраза..

 я *не* могу дождаться когда у меня *будет шанс* использовать *эту* фраз*у*     

> i.e. я сгораю от нетерпения?

 right

----------


## Seraph

чуть не дождусь (?)

----------


## LXNDR

> чуть не дождусь (?)

  ::   ::

----------


## Doomer

> it does, but the verb itself should be conjugated accordingly  
> прячу - i hide 
> спрячу - i will hide

 Just to clarify
прячу - I'm hiding (something)
прячусь - I'm hiding (myself)
буду прятать - I will hide (something)
буду прятаться - I will be hiding (myself)
спрячу - I'm going to hide (something)
спрячусь - I'm going to hide (myself) 
PS: Also буду спрятаться is inapplicable

----------


## Lampada

> чуть не дождусь (?)

  Нет такого.   *http://www.ozhegov.org/words/8272.shtml  
ЖДАТЬ, жду, ждёшь; ждал, ждала, ждало; жданный; несов.  
1. кого-что или кого-чего. Быть где-н., в каком-н. состоянии, рассчитывая на 
появление кого-чего-н. 
Ж. друзей. Ж. поезда, Ж. писем. Давно жданный гость. (Долгожданный)
Не заставил себя долго ж. (скоро пришёл). 
Жду не дождусь (жду с нетерпением; разг.).  
2. с чем. Не спешить с выполнением че-го-н., медлить.  Ж. с решением.  Время (или дело) не ждёт (нельзя медлить, мешкать). 
3. чего. Надеяться на что-н., стремиться получить что-н.  Ж. награды. Не ж. пощады. 
 4. чего и с союзом ""что"". Предполагать, что что-н. произойдет, случится, а также вообще 
предполагать, считать. Ж. бури. Ждали, что он будет, хорошим специалистом. 
 5. (1 и 2 л. не употр.), кого (что). О том, что должно произойти, случиться. Предателя ждёт кара. Победителей конкурса ждут награды. Что ждёт меня? (что будет со мной?). 
 6. жди(те)! Выражение уверенности в том, что что-н. не произойдет, не нужно и ждать (разг.). Поможет он, жди(те)! (т. е. конечно не поможет). * Того и жди (разг.) - то же, что того и гляди.   *

----------


## Seraph

Thank you,  I probably need to understand use of чуть better.    *ЧУТЬ*   ЧУТЬ (разг.). 1. нареч. Едва, еле. Ч. живой, Ч. слышен шепот. 2. нареч. Немного, слегка. Ч. больше. Ч. пересолено. 3. союз. Как только, сразу вслед за чем-н. Ч. кто войдет, услышу. * Чуть ли не - выражение почти полной уверенности, незначительного сомнения. Это произошло чуть ли не вчера. Чуть (было) не - то же, что едва (было) не. Чуть (было) не упал. Чуть что (разг.) - по малейшему поводу. Чуть что - он обижается.

----------


## Valda

Someone recently helped me translate a document here (xdns).  
After reading the translation, I couldn't help but wonder what's the difference between "поворачивать" and "повернуть"? 
In the English version, they just used the word "turn" for both.   

> Откройте дверцу и положите вещи в ячейку. Закройте дверцу плотно.
> 1. Вставьте монету достоинством в 10 новых шекелей для однократного использования ячейки (не более 24 часов).
> 2. Поверните ключ влево и вытащите его (НЕ поворачивайте ключ вправо!).
> 3. Камера хранения работает до 22:00.
> 4. Штраф за потерянный ключ - 45 новых шекелей.
> 5. Администрация не несет ответственности за сохранность вещей, оставленных в камере хранения.
> 6. Ведется видеонаблюдени

----------


## Sergey_

поворачивать = несовершенный вид
повернуть = совершенный вид  Aspect of the Russian Verbs

----------


## xdns

Yes, it's about aspects. Поверните - completed action (in the future), поворачивайте - incomplete action (in the future too).

----------


## ShakeyX

Yeh I came across a sentence recently that basically stated that you can not turn left here, turn right. 
So the turn left was поворачивать as it is the imperfect aspect, and you are never able, at any time, to turn left. Then it used the imperative form of повернуть (which is the perfective) to state turn right, as this is an action that will take place, and be completed in the near future (as perfective only has future/past rather than present). 
I think the way I was taught to use perfective/imperfective is like if you read a book in the past but didn't finish it (you were reading) then you use the imperfective past, if you completed the book, (you read it) then you use the perfective past. This can be translated to the future tense where you can say I will be reading, I will read and complete.

----------


## Anixx

> Yes, it's about aspects. Поверните - completed action (in the future), поворачивайте - incomplete action (in the future too).

 No this is not future. It is imperative mood. Future would be "повернёте".

----------


## Shady_arc

> I think the way I was taught to use perfective/imperfective is like if you read a book in the past but didn't finish it (you were reading) then you use the imperfective past, if you completed the book, (you read it) then you use the perfective past. This can be translated to the future tense where you can say I will be reading, I will read and complete.

 Imperfective aspect doesn't imply the action wasn't completed, it just doesn't focus on this action as a certain point in time with a certain result. More as a repeated activity, or a prolonged activity that "was taking place" for some time. Also it is used to refer to action in general, i.e. when you ask questions whether some activity was there at all, or not, you use imperfective ("Ты читал эту книгу?" is a good example)

----------


## Valda

Thanks for the clarification, I appreciate it!

----------


## xdns

> No this is not future. It is imperative mood. Future would be "повернёте".

 Oops, you're right!  ::

----------


## Valda

1) I heard someone said "Погади" to her little kid. I figured it means "wait" but I never heard this word before. This word did not appear in my dictionary. I only found the translation via a wiki article that has an animated soviet film called "Ну погади" (Just you wait). 
Is there a difference between погади and подажди?   
2) 
хитрость (trick) is female according to the dictionary,  but it doesn't end with "a"!  
So, my question is, when using adjectives to describe this noun, do I use them in female form? 
i.e.  
Old trick - старая хитрость

----------


## Shady_arc

1) _Погодить_ is informal and, as far as I can tell, rarely used nowadays except for imperative "Погоди" (=wait a bit). _Подождать_ is also used for that, and for everything else as well. 
2) You certainly missed a lot. There are many Ь-ending nouns in Russian. There are masculine amongst them as well as feminine ones. Techincally, if a word ends in a soft sign, it just ends in a soft consonant. If the word in masculine - OK, it just declines as any other consonant-ending masculine noun. If it is feminine, it has a separate pattern. If it is an abstract noun, it is most certainly feminine, like _относительность, смелость, хитрость, мудрость, старость, слабость, боязнь, власть, суть_. All abstract nouns ending in -ость/-есть are of this kind.
Of the more used masculine nouns I can tell _гвоздь, писатель, учитель_ (_-тель_ is an "-er" suffix), _выключатель/включатель, словарь, день, дождь, фонарь, рубль_. 
All month names (Январь through Декабрь) are masculine, as well as all words with suffix -тель. Beware of feminine "обитель" (dwelling-place), though. A rare word, but -тель, obviously, isn't a suffix here.
All nouns in _-жь, -шь, -чь, -щь_ are feminine. Actually, it is why they are spelt this way: as you can guess, _Ж,Ш,Щ,Ч_ couldn't care less if there is _Ь_ after them or not. They are unpaired, anyway. Also _-знь_ nouns, as far as I remember (болезнь, казнь, боязнь and so on)

----------


## Valda

1) Thanks 
2) This second question was specifically about the adjectives of female nouns that end with soft "b"...are their adjectives also feminine?

----------


## Shady_arc

Yes, that's exactly what you need gender for. Adjectives agree in gender with a noun they describe.

----------


## Valda

If I wanna say "It has nothing to do with/It does not relate...." as in, to our class material, I can say "Эта не касается нашего класс матерял?"

----------


## alexsms

Это не имеет отношения к тому, что мы проходили.
Это не имеет отношения к тому, что мы проходили на занятиях. 
Это не имеет отношения к материалу, который мы проходили. 
= It has nothing to do with what we've been taught during our classes.

----------


## Valda

> Это не имеет отношения к материалу, который мы проходили.

 I like this sentence best. 
Thank you!

----------


## maxmixiv

But if you want to digress from the material, being studied today, then: 
Это не имеет отношения к теме нашего сегодняшнего занятия.

----------


## Valda

What does "задавать" mean? The dictionary tranlates it as "set" but according to the sentences I read it has to mean "ask"  
то есть:  
"Хватит Задавать Глупые Вопросы"   
According to the dictionary though: 
задавать
v. (perf. >задать) set, assign

----------


## zedeeyen

It means to set; give; assign; designate; specify, which is just what you do with questions in Russian. 
You can say "to set/ specify a question" in English too, so it's not that difficult a concept.

----------


## Valda

Set a question? 
Specify a question? 
Never heard that, in English and I'm native to English. Also, it sounds wrong to me so I disagree.    

> It means to set; give; assign; designate; specify, which is just what you do with questions in Russian.

 Really? Can't you say спрасить вопрос?

----------


## Shady_arc

The verb usually means assign/set/define, and you use it in expressions like _задавать диапазон значений_ "to assign a range of values" or _задавать функцию преобразования_ "to assign a transform function". Even in _задавать упражнение_  "t oassign an excercise" (as a howemork etc.). 
It is ALSO used in a set expression "задавать вопрос", which means "to ask a question". This verbs doesn't mean "to ask" in any other situation. However, "задавать вопрос" is frequently used in Russian, so you cannot just discard this use. 
No, you cannot say "спрашивать вопрос" or "спросить вопрос". It's either "спрашивать/спросить" or "задавать вопрос".

----------


## zedeeyen

> Set a question? 
> Specify a question? 
> Never heard that, in English and I'm native to English. Also, it sounds wrong to me so I disagree.

 When a school teacher provides a question in class for homework, we don't say that he "asked a question", we say he "set a question". The former would imply that he expected an answer straight away, while the latter makes clear that he expects the answer later. 
I didn't mean to imply that the usage was _the same_ in English as in Russian, merely that there is enough overlap to make understanding and remembering the Russian usage straightforward.   

> Really? Can't you say спрасить вопрос?

 Nope.

----------


## Valda

> When a school teacher provides a question in class for homework, we don't say that he "asked a question", we say he "set a question". The former would imply that he expected an answer straight away, while the latter makes clear that he expects the answer later.

 That would be "pose a question", because "set a question" really sounds awkward   

> Nope

 Alright, thanks

----------


## zedeeyen

> That would be "pose a question", because "set a question" really sounds awkward

 It's not awkward in any variety of English I've ever encountered, but I think we might be getting away from the point a wee bit.

----------


## Doomer

> Really? Can't you say спрасить вопрос?

 you can, theoretically
But it is a general rule not use two words with similar meaning together
с*прос*ить во*прос*. Both words have the same root *-прос-*, comes from a word *прос*ить
So it will sound awkward and "спросить вопрос" is on wiki  ::  - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тавтология_(риторика)

----------


## Valda

> It's not awkward in any variety of English I've ever encountered, but I think we might be getting away from the point a wee bit.

 True, but I don't mind  ::  
Dunno, guess we'll agree to disagree.  
Thanks for answering the original question, at any rate  ::

----------


## Marcus

> you can, theoretically
> But it is a general rule not use two words with similar meaning together
> с*прос*ить во*прос*. Both words have the same root *-прос-*, comes from a word *прос*ить
> So it will sound awkward and "спросить вопрос" is on wiki  - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тавтология_(риторика)

 Спросить вопрос будет значить задать вопрос вопросу. Спросить меня значит задать мне вопрос.
Спросить means to pose a question or to make a question, so спросить вопрос doesn't make much sense.

----------


## chaika

It is not very useful to ask questions like that; you just need to memorize Задавать вопрос. It is like a Russian asking you _Why the heck do you "pose" a question? I mean "pose" means to put your body in some position and hold it there, right?_  
I have never come across спросить вопрос, so it sounds weird to me, an American.

----------


## maxmixiv

shady arc всё правильно написал. Маленькая цитата из книги "Малыш и Карлсон", для лучшей демонстрации "(за)давать задание":   

> -- А что вам *задали*? -- спросил папа.
>      Малыш  окончательно  рассердился.  Видно,  этим разговорам
> сегодня конца не будет. Ведь не затем же они  так  уютно  сидят
> сейчас у огня, чтобы только и делать, что говорить об уроках!
>      -- Нам  *задали*  алфавит, -- торопливо ответил он, -- целый
> длиннющий алфавит. И я его знаю: сперва идет "А", а  потом  все
> остальные буквы.

 Кстати, домашние задания *задают*, вопросы *задают*, а задачи - *ставят*, а это уже близко к to pose. ::   

> Теперь мы *ставим* задачу выиграть турнир. На каждый матч сборная Португалии выходит с желанием победить.

----------


## Valda

So there is a guy in my coast who keeps hitting on Russian girls, and he only knows a few basic phrases like "я тебя́ люблю́, как тебя́ зову́т ... I really don't like that guy, he's a complete jerk, and sometimes I end up in situations where I am close to his conversation with the girls. What's a good thing I should tell that girl if I think he's trying to make a move on her? Maybe something funny/mean?  ::    
While I'm on the issue, how do I say "to hit on" in Russian? as in hitting on a girl.

----------


## IamMarat

Если мы говорим с негативным оттенком, то:
Домогаться ... - более или менее официально;
Приставать к ...,  бегать за ... - обычный разговорный вариант; 
Клеиться к ... - сленг, но не грубо.
А еще огромная куча всякого сленга вроде "пританцовывать за ...", "чесать за...", "улепетывать за...", "пикапить ..." и т.д. и т.п. Здесь может быть много разных глаголов, которые если будут сказаны по ситуации, то будут поняты собеседником без проблем  ::  Также здесь может быть большое количество матерных выражений, которые я приводить не буду . Ни к чему вам глубины русского мата изучать  ::  
Если с позитивным оттенком, то:
Ухаживать за ..., поглядывать на..., интересоваться кем-либо и т.д. и т.п. Опять же разнообразие огромное  ::  
P.S. Кстати, "to hit on" можно и вполне дословно перевести: "ударять за кем-либо", "приударять за кем-либо". Выражения тоже очень даже ходовые. Будут относиться туда же, где и "клеиться к кому-либо", то есть это сленг, но не грубый.

----------


## diogen_

> So there is a guy in my coast who keeps hitting on Russian girls, and he only knows a few basic phrases like "я тебя́ люблю́, как тебя́ зову́т ... I really don't like that guy, he's a complete jerk, and sometimes I end up in situations where I am close to his conversation with the girls. What's a good thing I should tell that girl if I think he's trying to make a move on her? Maybe something funny/mean?

 LOL, good question. Tell them he is алкаш, бабник,  хамло,  дебил, and трутень  put together or in other words козел с тараканами в голове.  These  magic words should  immediately turn off any Russian woman once and for all. I guarantee.

----------


## Throbert McGee

What about**: 
"Он голубой и пристаёт к тебе только, чтобы украсть у тебя косметики."
("He's gay and is hitting on you only to steal your make-up.")

----------


## Doomer

> What about**: 
> "Он голубой и пристаёт к тебе только, чтобы украсть у тебя косметики."
> ("He's gay and is hitting on you only to steal your make-up.")

 *косметику  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Вот "клеится" понравилось! Бабник, который клеится ко всем девушкам без разбора. 
Сразу вспомнилось:  ::   

> -So, are you runnin' for president?
> -Так ты чего, бегаешь за президентом?

----------


## Valda

Thanks everyone for the comments  ::     

> LOL, good question. Tell them he is алкаш, бабник,  хамло,  дебил, and трутень  put together or in other words козел с тараканами в голове.  These  magic words should  immediately turn off any Russian woman once and for all. I guarantee.

 Haha....nice  ::  
дебил is also a word in Hebrew though, and it means the same thing as it does in Russian. бабник would be the perfect word to describe him, actually.     

> Throbert McGee
> What about**: 
> "Он голубой и пристаёт к тебе только, чтобы украсть у тебя косметики."
> ("He's gay and is hitting on you only to steal your make-up.")

 ROFL!  
I'll adopt it!  ::  So learning it by heart.

----------


## Valda

I want to use it in the sense of  
"I'm so excited to see you!" 
But I don't know if it really means excited the way I want it to mean. I don't want it to sound like "I'm so upset to see you!"   ::

----------


## Fester

Im not a native but I would say its excited in the sense of "Im so worried up to my feet to meet you"

----------


## alexsms

взволно́ван is anxious, worried... 
so it would not be correct in your case. You can say Я очень рада (очень рад), что мы встретимся (встретились).

----------


## maxmixiv

Взволнован is not upset! upset = расстроен/обеспокоен/...! 
Dictionary gives many extra shades, for example: moved, agitated. Me level in English does not let me judge, what is best match, but the following statement IMO indicates, that "взволнован" is not necessarily means something bad or "there's problem":   

> If something agitates you, it worries you and makes you unable to think clearly or calmly.

 Also, look at  Текст песни     

> Когда я вижy как ты танцyешь,
> 	Малыш ты меня *волнyешь*!
> 	Когда ты смотpишь так сеpьезно,
> 	Малыш я тебя люблю!
> 	Когда ты pобко меня целyешь,
> 	Малыш ты меня *волнyешь*!
> 	Hо не могy, не могy,
> 	Извини, не могy.

----------


## Valda

Good thing I didn't use it! Is there a word for excited?

----------


## IamMarat

"I'm so excited to see you!" = "Я очень рад(а) видеть тебя", "Я так рад(а) видеть тебя", less literal: "Мне очень приятно видеть тебя", "Так радостно просто видеть тебя".
Others have some ambiguous senses. I mean they are more polysemous... 
Avoid them unless your Russian is perfect. Do not overcomplicate things, remember?  ::

----------


## Valda

True, true.  ::  thanks!

----------


## Valda

My friend gave me a Russian exercise to translate from English
"Dogs don't bite without barking first." 
I translated it as:
"Соба́ки не куса́ют без ла́ять пре́жде" 
She corrected me to:
Соба́ки не куса́ются без пре́жде ла́я 
I was wondering what's the difference between ла́ять, and ла́я...I knew ла́ять is the non-inflected form, but I only found out today that "ла́я" is the "present/future tense gerund" 
i.e.   
See where it says "present/future tense gerund" in the middle? That was what she corrected me to. 
So that leads me to further questions. If I wanna say "Need to look first, then buy," I really should say:
На́до пре́жде смотря́, потом купя́
As opposed to
"На́до пре́жде смотре́ть, потом купи́ть"  
Problem is that not all verbs have this "present/future tense gerund".... Like the word поня́ть. So in the case of this word I just leave it as "поня́ть"? 
На́до пре́жде поня́ть, потом пиша́ 
The same with the word "пить". No ""present/future tense gerund" either: 
Э́то ва́жное пить во́ду. 
The word "кушать" however does have a  "present/future tense gerund"... It is "ку́шая"...so in this case, I just write "ку́шая"? : 
Э́то ва́жное ку́шая хоро́шую пищу 
Would appreciate feedback...thank you

----------


## it-ogo

There is a verb "лаять", to bark and a noun "лай", a bark. 
Собаки не кусают до/прежде лая. = Dogs don't bite before a bark. (лай in Genitive is лая) 
But anyway, I don't like that phrase. I'd say something like: "Собаки сперва лают, потом кусают." or "Собаки не кусают до того, как облают." 
What you have found is called "деепричастие", adverbial participle. It is *not* like English gerund, more like an adverb. It is more complicated to use but if you like... 
Лая is (also) an adverbial participle of the imperfective verb лаять and can be translated as "during the process of barking". For your purpose you need perfective AP like "полаяв" (verb "полаять"), which is "after some barking". 
So, "Собаки кусают только сначала полаяв" will do.  "Need to look first, then buy," - Покупать нужно, сначала посмотрев. "посмотрев" is an AP of "посмотреть" 
APs in Russian are rarely used in speech, they are normally for the literary style.

----------


## Seraph

Need to be careful with the 'present form', with the __йти  verbs, it is usually past.  => придя, выйдя и. т. д. => having arrived, having gone out, or, after having arrived, gone out... Not as 'while arriving' 'while leaving'.

----------


## it-ogo

> Need to be careful with the 'present form', with the __йти  verbs, it is usually past.  => придя, выйдя и. т. д. => having arrived, having gone out, or, after having arrived, gone out... Not as 'while arriving' 'while leaving'.

 Well, perfective verbs in Russian have not present form at all. And I believe their adverbial participles as well. There are corresponding imperfective verbs with their participles: приходя, выходя...

----------


## Seraph

That is what I thought, since it does not seem logical to be 'while (perfective)' for the 'while' to have logical meaning it needs to be imperfect.  But I just didn't say that.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> But anyway, I don't like that phrase. I'd say something like: "Собаки сперва лают, потом кусают."

 Would it be possible to use "лаются" and "кусаются" in this context to emphasize that you're talking about a general tendency? As in *Собака кусает меня за руку* ("The dog is biting my hand") vs. *Осторожно, эта собака кусается* ("Beware, this dog has a habit of biting").   

> What you have found is called "деепричастие", adverbial participle. It is *not* like English gerund, more like an adverb.

 For some reason, though, LOTS of English-language textbooks refer to the деепричастие as a "gerund" -- even though, as you say, the деепричастие is adverbial in nature, while the "gerund" is a noun in both English and Latin. 
(Hmmm, from Googling, I find that in some Romance languages like French and Spanish, the Latin gerund eventually lost its noun-ish nature and developed an adverbial function. So presumably the influence of French explains why "gerund" is used for the деепричастие.)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> The word "кушать" however does have a  "present/future tense gerund"... It is "ку́шая"...so in this case, I just write "ку́шая"? : 
> Э́то ва́жное ку́шая хоро́шую пищу 
> Would appreciate feedback...thank you

 Valda, see my comment above about the difference between an English gerund (which is inherently a noun) and the so-called Russian "gerund" (which is inherently an adverb).  
I can understand that you're trying to say "Eating good food is important." In this sentence, _eating_ is a noun/gerund, and one could paraphrase the sentence as "_The eating of_ good food is important." But you could also paraphrase it as "_To eat_ good food is important," or "It's important _to eat_ good food," using an infinitive instead of a gerund. And in Russian, it sounds much better if you use the infinitive in this context. I would possibly translate the sentence as: *
Важно питаться хорошей едой.* (It's important to feed on good food.) 
As far as I know, *кушать хорошую еду/пищу* would also be possible, but *питаться + instrumental* ("to feed upon, to nourish oneself with") better emphasizes that you're making a general statement about nutrition. 
The so-called "gerund" *кушая* could be used in a sentence like:  *Она каталась на велосипеде по парку, кушая мороженное.* ("She was riding a bike around the park, eating ice cream.")

----------


## maxmixiv

> ......................
>  And in Russian, it sounds much better if you use the infinitive in this context. I would possibly translate the sentence as: *
> Важно питаться хорошей едой.* (It's important to feed on good food.) 
> As far as I know, *кушать хорошую еду/пищу* would also be possible, but *питаться + instrumental* ("to feed upon, to nourish oneself with") better emphasizes that you're making a general statement about nutrition.
> ......................

 I can't explain the grammar rules, but I would say a bit differently:  

> Большое значение имеет правильное питание.
> Важно хорошо питаться.

----------


## it-ogo

> Would it be possible to use "лаются" and "кусаются" in this context to emphasize that you're talking about a general tendency? As in *Собака кусает меня за руку* ("The dog is biting my hand") vs. *Осторожно, эта собака кусается* ("Beware, this dog has a habit of biting").

 Кусаются is OK here, but лаются is not. You can make reflexive only of transitive verbs, i.e. verbs that can have direct objects.  In Russian direct objects are those in Accusative. You can not say лаять кого-то (and then лаять себя = лаяться), correct is лаять *на* кого-то. 
There is another colloquial\vernacular meaning of лаять (to abuse). In this sense it is transitive verb and so лаяться means "to abuse each other" = to quarrel or "to abuse as a general tendency" in vernacular.

----------


## Valda

I guess I once again overcomplicated affairs, since it was just the difference between a verb and a noun  ::  Thanks for the clarification!

----------


## Valda

How would you say that? Since it's a noun after a verb, you use accusative, right? But we only use it on нашла or also on книга? 
Я нашла эту книга
Я нашла эту книгу 
or maybe the accusative rule no longer apply once we use это? 
Я нашла эта книга

----------


## Shady_arc

> How would you say that? Since it's a noun after a verb, you use accusative, right? But we only use it on нашла or also on книга? 
> Я нашла эту книга
> Я нашла эту книгу 
> or maybe the accusative rule no longer apply once we use это? 
> Я нашла эта книга

 Isn't there only one noun in the whole sentence? 
"Я нашла эту книгу" is the only correct variant. If such sentences raise questions, I would seriously recommend throwing away whatever grammarbook you use, and consult An On-line Russian Reference Grammar instead.

----------


## krwright

Remembering the rules of Russian grammar is a daunting, and time consuming chore; but, it is very well worth the effort.  
Two quick things: 
1) I suggest buying the Big Silver Book of Russian Verbs - it will help you learn which verb requires which case. Not all verbs take accusative. For example, the verb 'звонить' takes dative: "Я звоню моему брату каждый день." With the verb 'to find' you do use the accusative however. 
2) Remember that adjectives will ALWAYS decline to match the noun they are describing in gender, case, and number. If it helps to remember, find your verb and which case it requires, decline the noun, and then decline the adjective to match the noun.  
Найти - to find, with an direct object (Accusative-noun)
Книга - declines into the accusative
Эта - the adjective 'this', describing 'book' - so this must decline into the accusative as well to match the noun. 
I hope that all makes sense and helps (Comprehensive Russian Grammar by Terrance Wade is a fantastic book, and has a workbook you can buy to go with it. I'm currently working with it, and highly recommend it).

----------


## Valda

Thanks for helping me figuring this out  ::  I'll conjugate Это accordingly as well!

----------


## Valda

The word подойти is future. "I will approach/he will approach/they will approach/.... etc etc 
Now, we also got "подходить" - which means the same thing, but in present form! 
Both of those verbs have past forms. What's the difference between the past form of подойти and the past form of подходить then?

----------


## bitpicker

The words with prefix plus идти are perfective, while the verbs with ходить are imperfective with the same basic meaning. This is true for all verbs of motion. I suppose that you know that a set of basic verbs of motion are special in that they are either directional (идти, ехать) or not (ходить, ездить). But the moment a prefix gets attached to them they lose that special status and become normal perfective / imperfective verb pairs, with the directional verb being the basis for the perfective verb and the non-directional one for the imperfective one.  
There is an odd man out, съездить, which is perfective (there may be more, but that's the one I can think of right now). Furthermore, the perfective verbs using *-ехать have imperfective counterparts using *-езжать and not, as one might think, *-ездить.

----------


## Aluette

> The word подойти is future. "I will approach/he will approach/they will approach/.... etc etc 
> Now, we also got "подходить" - which means the same thing, but in present form! 
> Both of those verbs have past forms. What's the difference between the past form of подойти and the past form of подходить then?

 Подойти is not future, it is an infinitive. The future form will be подойду (я подойду, он подойдет...). It means I will approach (or maybe come to your place, come to see you) and I am certain about it. Я подойду завтра - you promise to come. While the future form of подходить is буду подходить, it means the process. It can be used,  for example "Когда я буду подходить к дому, я позвоню" - "When approaching the house, I will call you" 
In present it is "подхожу" - I am approaching, I am coming
Past form will be "подошёл" (have come) or " подходил" (when we came the train was approaching the station - когда мы пришли, поезд уже подходил (it hasn't stopped yet)

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> The word подойти is future.

 No, it is not. It is the infinitive form, and the infinitive form does not have any grammar tense.
But it has the aspect: "подойти" is a perfective verb (as bitpicker noticed). 
Perfective verbs are never used in present tense, they only have two tenses: past (e.g. он подошёл) and future (e.g. он подойдёт).   

> "I will approach/he will approach/they will approach/.... etc etc

 I will approach - Я подойду (perf.) and Я буду подходить (imperf.)
He will approach - Он подойдёт (perf.) and Он будет подходить (imperf.)
They will approach - Они подойдут (perf.) and Они будут подходить (imperf.)
etc.etc.  ::    

> "Now, we also got "подходить" - which means the same thing, but in present form!.

 No.
1. It does not mean the same thing: "подойти" is perfective (a single completed action as a whole), but "подходить" is imperfective (it can be habitual, repeated action, or a single action in its process).
2. "Подходить" is not the present form! It is the infinitive form.The infinitive cannot have any grammar tense. 
The imperfective verbs (unlike perfective ones) can form all 3 tenses: present (e.g. он подходит), past (e.g. он подходил) and future (он будет подходить).   

> "Both of those verbs have past forms.

 Yes. And both of them also have future tense forms. 
Подходить:
present: он подходит, past: он подходил, future: он будет подходить
Подойти:
present: none, past: он подошёл, future: он подойдёт   

> What's the difference between the past form of подойти and the past form of подходить then?

 The difference is the perfective/imperfective aspect.
Valda, are you familiar with the concept of Russian aspect?

----------


## Valda

You mean a finish action and an unfinished action?  
Ahh but I think I understand. подойти is more like "to be approaching" 
подходить is more like "to approach" 
In this case things are quite cleared up  ::  thanks

----------


## Valda

Such as, if I wanna say to someone "Don't come off stupid"
"Try to come out smart"  
Which word do I use for "come off" or "come out"?   
FYI, come out is a more positive connotation
come off is more of a negative connotation

----------


## Боб Уайтман

That's the other way around: 
подходить (imperfective) is more like "to be approaching"
подойти (perfective) is more like "to have approached" 
But they are not exact definitions, just approximations. That's why I asked if you are familiar with the concept of Russian aspect. Do you know that nearly all Russian verbs have perfective-imperfective aspect pairs?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

My try: 
1. Не строй из себя дурака. (Literally: do not build a fool of yourself).
2. Старайся выглядеть умнее. (Literally: try to look smarter).

----------


## Lampada

Ещё можно сказать:
1. Не придуривайся! (грубовато;  говорят тому, кого хорошо знают).
2. А не мог бы придумать что-нибудь поумнее?

----------


## Valda

I want to say "strive to make a change".... стремиться к делать изменение ?  
Can I use a verb after "к"?

----------


## it-ogo

In English "to" which is used to mark infinitive is a particle. Preposition "to" is a different word. In Russian you don't need any particles to mark infinitive, endings are used instead. 
Phrases like "strive to make a change" can be translated in different ways, there is no universal recipe. Often construction with infinitive do, but in your example context is not enough to translate. 
Ways of translating such phrases:
- just infinitive: I want to live. - Я хочу жить.
- чтобы + infinitive: I was born to live. -  Я рожден, чтобы жить. (Complex sentence actually)
- use a noun instead: I was born to live. - Я рожден для жизни.
etc.

----------


## Valda

I see, in that case 
стремиться чтобы делать изменение  should work

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I see, in that case 
> стремиться чтобы делать изменение should work

 I don't think it sounds good. 
1. "чтобы" adds the meaning of "in order to", it indicates a purpose. It's useful when you do Action 1 in order to perform Action 2.
As in the example above, I was born to live. - Я рожден, чтобы жить. - "чтобы" works perfectly well: "I was born" (Action 1) "in order to live" (Action 2), where Action 2 is the purpose of Action 1. 
As in "strive to make a change" the first verb is not a separate action at all. You cannot use it alone. Imagine the situation:
- What are you doing?
- I am striving!
- Oh, I see! It's a great business! Do you like striving?
- Actually, not.
- Not? But why are you striving then?
- I just have to. Because I'm striving in order to make a change. 
If you find the imaginary dialogue funny, then you should get why "чтобы" is not applicable here. 
I would not use any "чтобы" here: "стремиться делать изменение". 
2. Even the phrase above (стремиться делать изменение) does not sound Russian. I do not like "делать изменение" at all. I would just use the verb "менять" or "изменить": "стремиться что-либо изменить" with specifying a noun (to change what?). 
E.g.: He is striving to change the life. - Он стремится изменить жизнь. 
If you do not want to specify a subject of change, I would rephrase it the following way: 
Он стремится к переменам. (He strives for changes).

----------


## Throbert McGee

Another answer to Valda's general question: to use a verb after a preposition, you can theoretically use a construction with the neuter demonstrative pronoun *то* + чтобы + [infinitive] -- putting the *то* in whatever case the preposition requires. So, for example:   _"I am striving towards changing my life."_ я стремлюсь *к тому, чтобы* изменить свою жизнь. 
(Here, the "towards" in English is unambiguously a preposition, and can't be confused with the infinitive-marker "to".) 
In such Russian constructions, the *то* is basically functioning as a "dummy word" or "placeholder" -- it fulfills the requirement that *к* must be followed by a word in the dative case, since verbs can't be put into the dative or instrumental or whatever. Another example:  _"Instead of reading the novel, I watched the film adaptation on YouTube."_ *Вместо того, чтобы* читать роман, я смотрел экранизацию на YouTube. 
The preposition вместо requires the genitive, so using "вместо *того, чтобы* читать" is an alternative to using a verbal-noun construction such as вместо *чтения* романа ("instead of the reading of the novel"). Some people may even like the *того, чтобы* construction better, because they might consider the double-genitive phrase "_of_ the reading _of_ the novel" to be unaesthetic, although there's nothing grammatically wrong with it. 
But even when such *то, чтобы* constructions are possible, a lot of times it might sound better to reconstruct the sentence and not use a preposition (even if there is one in English). So in the above example you could paraphrase "I watched the movie _instead of_ reading the novel" and express the same idea by saying, instead, "I haven't read this novel; I've only watched the movie based on it." Thus, you totally avoid a prepositional construction. 
Or, you can use a verbal noun in Russian (like *перемен* or *чтение*) instead of an actual verb -- the best choice will depend on the context.

----------


## Anixx

"стремиться делать изменение" is grammatical but meaningless. Do you strive for the process of changing of for a completed action? If the later, you should write "стремиться сделать изменение" but the word изменение in Russian if used in singular means "the change" (i.e. one particular change). If you mean just changes in general, you should use plural, thus "стремиться сделать изменения". This is more meaningful.

----------


## Valda

Providing better context: 
-The system is broken, John! You should get out of politics.
-Well, Sam, I'm just striving to make a change. Someone needs to.   

> "стремиться делать изменение" is grammatical but meaningless. Do you strive for the process of changing of for a completed action? If the later, you should write "стремиться сделать изменение" but the word изменение in Russian if used in singular means "the change" (i.e. one particular change). If you mean just changes in general, you should use plural, thus "стремиться сделать изменения". This is more meaningful.

 In the context above, will it work? 
Or should I go with Bob's other suggestion: стремлю́сь к переме́нам ?

----------


## Anixx

In this context the better choice is "я стараюсь что-то изменить". "Стремлюсь к переменам" is OK in the context of politics but it means you do not know what change do you want and to what end. It also implies that you want the changes to be made by somebody else or the system reform by itself rather than making the changes yourself. "Я стараюсь что-то изменить" means "I want to change the system myself".

----------


## Valda

I want "to solve" an exercise, like for homeworks....which on do I use? 
решить
solve, adjudge, adjudicate
решать
solve, decide, resolve, settle, determine, choose

----------


## Lena

Мы не решаем упражнения, мы их делаем. 
Можно решить математическую задачу или пример, или проблему.
Решить and решать mean the same. The difference lies in the aspect of the verb. 
Решить is perfective, решать is imperfective.
The proper aspect can be chosen depending on the context.

----------


## Valda

Thanks Helen  ::  I had a sneaky suspicion it all winds down to aspects! My personal hell  ::

----------


## kgcole

> Thanks Helen  I had a sneaky suspicion it all winds down to aspects! My personal hell

 They warned me about aspects too, Valda....lol....they weren't kidding  ::

----------


## Medved

> My personal hell

  

> they weren't kidding

 It's actually easy once you've caught the concept.

----------


## Valda

1) Is there a difference between употреблять VS использовать? 
Also
2) Can anyway help me translate  
"Только грянули гармошки что есть мочи" 
To English? It's from a Russian song called Свадба

----------


## Medved

Использовать (выражение, слово)
Употреблять (выражение, слово)
(to say something in a particular way) 
Использовать (инструмент)
Употреблять (инструмент) - wrong
(Use something as a tool) 
Использовать (еду) - wrong, unless you use food for something else than eating.
Употреблять (еду) - eat
Не употребляйте в пищу немытые овощи. Это опасно.
Он не курит, не употребляет алкоголь, не ругается матом, не спит, не ест, не дышит. Идеальный муж.

----------


## Medved

2) But (all of a sudden) accordions stroke up with might and main.

----------


## pushvv

1) "Употреблять" больше употребляется/используется =) для того, что можно есть/пить, например, можно употреблять кокаин, кефир, богатую белками пищу, кроме этого можно употреблять слова и выражения. Например "Как правило, часто употребляется герундий, инфинитив, причастие, а это делает восприятие информации более сложным.", "Не секрет, что мы все любим употребить "крепкое" словцо".  
"Использовать" можно все, что угодно. Например, можно использовать телефон, чтобы забивать гвозди. Можно использовать кого-то для достижения своих целей. Можно использовать  технологию, слезоточивый газ, оружие, приборы. 
2) As soon as harmonies begun to play loudly. 
Внезапно заиграли очень ярко, громко, живо, на столько, на сколько они способны.

----------


## Medved

*push*
"as soon as" doesn't work here, it's the Свадьба song of Muslim Magomaev. Google it and you'll see it.
Valda shouldn't have split up the lyrics, because you can't decide from a tiny shred how to translate a particular thing.

----------


## Lena

*Использовать* generally means:  
1.	to use as an instrument or a means of doing something. Использовать миксер для сбивания яиц, фен для сушки волос, флешку вместо диска, фотоаппарат как веб-камеру, каналы связи, ресурсы другого компьютера, джойстик вместо мыши, две sim-карты одновременно, браузер по умолчанию. In this meaning words пользоваться и воспользоваться can also be used.  
2.	to make use of people in one’s purposes. Он использовал тебя в своих грязных целях.  *Употреблять* means:  
1.	to consume as food, alcogol, medicine of drugs. Употреблять в пищу, употреблять мясо, марихуану, пиво. 
2.	to use in one’s speech, in writings. Использовать слово, выражение. 
3.	to spend one’s abilities, strenth, might, energy for a purpose. Употребить все свое красноречие для того, чтобы убедить кого-либо.

----------


## pushvv

It could have several meanings without context. Didn't want to google it. But i think "Только" was not hard to translate and "Грянули, что есть мочи" is the difficulty.

----------


## Medved

Lena а слабо попробовать использовать цифровой фотоаппарат для взбивания яиц?

----------


## Lena

> Lena а слабо попробовать использовать цифровой фотоаппарат для взбивания яиц?

 Разве что твой.  :: 
Свой мне жалко. 
И вообще, пора б уже привыкнуть и деликатно молчать, когда я говорю о технике или задаю вопросы о проблемах с моим компьютером. Зачем лишний раз бить человека по его больному месту?  ::

----------


## pushvv

Лучше видеокамеру - получится отличный ролик для ютуба.

----------


## alexsms

Valda, i like you recent trend in choosing songs... 1950s and 1960s really nice...

----------


## it-ogo

I think we can say that 
использовать - to apply (something permanent)
употреблять - to consume, to use something expendable 
As for "слово", "сила" etc. they can be treated as expendables as well as permanent. Therefore it is possible both "употребить слово" and "использовать слово". Though there is a difference: "использовать слово" means to use the word for some specific purpose (mentioned in the context), to use it as a tool, while "употребить слово" normally means just to say the word, no matter for what reason.

----------


## Valda

Я буду употреблять "употреблять" мудро  ::   
Я очень ценю помощь!

----------


## alexsms

To further illustrate the difference between *употреблять* and *использовать*, i'd like to suggest examples from the dictionaries where the basic meanings are given:  *Использовать* 
1) (кого/что) Найти практическое применение кому-л. или чему-л., употребить с пользой. _Использовать студентов в качестве переводчиков. Использовать энергию воды. Использовать опыт прошлого_.
2) (что) Воспользоваться чем-л. в своих интересах, извлечь выгоду из чего-л. _Использовать ситуацию. Использовать свое служебное положение. Использовать оплошность подчиненного как повод для его увольнения_.
3) (кого) Употребить кого-л. в неблаговидных, корыстных целях. _Его в очередной раз использовали ловкачи._ *Употребить*
1. кого-что. Использовать для чего-нибудь, воспользоваться кем-чем-нибудь для какой-нибудь цели. _Употребить свободное время для чтения. Употребить чистый лист для письма. Употребить деньги на поездку. Употребить что-нибудь в дело. Употребить доверие во зло_.
2. что. Принять в себя, проглотить. _Употребить что-нибудь в пищу. Употребить лекарство внутрь_.
3. что. Применить, использовать в речи, в сочинении. _Употребить старинное выражение. Употребить непонятное слово_. 
But really, sometimes these 2 words can be used interchangeably, the difference is just in collocation (sometimes this is preferable and sounds better, sometimes that)... They are really really close and in some contexts mean the same...

----------


## Valda

Can I say 
Я обладаю твое присутствие 
?

----------


## iCake

to enjoy = наслаждаться
обладать = to have; to own; to have in possesion; to posses etc 
So it would be - Я наслаждаюсь твоим присутствием  
Cheers

----------


## Leha von Stiller

No, it doesn't. Maybe you confuse it with "балдеть"?))

----------


## maxmixiv

Нет. 
Обожаю, может быть? Но и в этом случае фраза будет кривой.

----------


## Valda

That's weird. From my Babylon dictionary: 
обладать
v. possess, own; be master of; get; rejoice; enjoy

----------


## Leha von Stiller

Странно... Are there any examples with this meaning?

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> That's weird. From my Babylon dictionary: 
> обладать
> v. possess, own; be master of; get; rejoice; enjoy

 Here is another result: обладать - Wiktionary 
And one more result: 
обладать (imperfect, intransitive) : to possess, to own, to be master of, to be in sexual connection with, etc. 
"обладать весом" = to have weight 
But, in the meaning of "possess" ( since it is formal ), the following construction is used most often (as you may know better) :   
"у [ subject, genitive ] есть [ object, nominative ] ."

----------


## Valda

> Странно... Are there any examples with this meaning?

 Нет. Кажется они сделали какой-то промах... это мой единственное умозаключение.

----------


## Seraph

It's a quirk of English.  To have something can be used like to have usufruct, that is to enjoy.  Usufruct - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
In other words, to possess, own, master, etc = to have usufruct, = to enjoy.  Поняли?

----------


## Throbert McGee

Adding to what Seraph said, when "enjoy" means to "to have; to possess", it is most often followed by some abstract noun such as "advantage" or "benefit":   

> This hotel *enjoys* the advantage of being near a lake that is popular with fishermen.
> People who quit smoking will *enjoy* many benefits.

 In both of the above examples, it would sound much more colloquial to replace "enjoy" with the appropriate form of "to have". (Or, for the second sentence, one could also use such verbs as "gain" or "get" or "experience," etc.) 
You can also say, for instance, "I have always enjoyed good health" -- but "He enjoyed poor health" is an impossible construction, because poor health is not an advantage or benefit. (Unless, perhaps, one is trying to make a living as a beggar, as in _The Life of Brian_: "The leper *enjoyed the extra advantage* of having no legs, because passersby gave him twice as much money." But obviously that's a rather unusual and artificial example!) 
From Googling, I found such phrases as *обладать преимуществом* ("to possess an advantage"), so that would be one context where обладать could correctly be translated as "enjoy". But, again, using "enjoy" as a synonym for "have" is rather bookish-sounding, and is only possible in certain phrases.

----------


## Valda

Can I use нервничать in the sense that of "being anxious" as in: 
Не надо так (пере)нервничать из-за твоих учителей   
EDIT: "rile up" is also a good verb to what I'm trying to get here. "No need to get all riled up." 
rile up -> become afraid, upset, worked up

----------


## Paul G.

Yes, you can. 
Не надо так нервничать из-за твоих/своих учителей.
Не надо так расстраиваться из-за... (upset)
Не надо так бояться из-за... (become afraid)
Не надо так раздражаться из-за... (rile up)
Не надо так беситься из-за... (rile up, a bit rude, closer to "being mad")
Не надо выходить из себя из-за пустяков. (polite version)
Не надо так накручивать себя (or взвинчивать себя) из-за... (work up) 
Перенервничать is perfective (future tense). You can't use it in the sentence, which needs present imperfective infinitive. For example: "Я боюсь, он перенервничает из-за этого" (perfective; in the future; sounds uncommon) = "Я боюсь, он будет нервничать из-за этого" (imperfective; in the future; sounds common). But it's Ok for the past: Я сильно перенервничала сегодня. Я перенервничала из-за экзамена.

----------


## Valda

> Не надо так беситься из-за...

 I like this best..also never heard it before   

> Перенервничать is perfective (future tense). You can't use it in the sentence, which needs present imperfective infinitive.

 I thought to try "Перенервничаться" but the dictionary didn't confirm it as a word  ::

----------


## E-learner

> I thought to try "Перенервничаться" but the dictionary didn't confirm it as a word

 The dictionary is right, but even if it were a word it would be  perfective, too.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Не надо так раздражаться из-за... (rile up)

 If I'm not mistaken,* раздражать/раздражить* can also mean "to cause physical irritation" (for example, if you get a skin-rash from itchy woolen sweaters). 
And a question for native Russians: what about the verbs *досадовать* or *досадить* -- can they be used here?

----------


## pushvv

Словарь мне подсказывает, что раздраЖить, ни разу не слышал этот глагол раньше =)

----------


## pushvv

досадовать - чувствовать, испытывать досаду.
досаждать - ДОСАЖДАТЬ, досадить кому чем, делать неприятное, противное, неугодное; сердить, гневить, обижать, дразнить, докучать. 
кажется смысл отличается от нужного нам.

----------


## Paul G.

> If I'm not mistaken,* раздражать/раздразить* can also mean "to cause physical irritation" (for example, if you get a skin-rash from itchy woolen sweaters).

 Yes, it can mean that. But remember that we talk about the reflexive forms.   

> And a question for native Russians: what about the verbs *досадовать* or *досадить* -- can they be used here?

 No, because although these verbs can be reflexive (досадоваться, досадиться), they sound awkward and archaic. We don't use them in this way in modern Russian.

----------


## maxmixiv

По мне - всё едино: переживать, расстраиваться, огорчаться, нервничать, досадовать, - все они в конце концов означают "терять покой". 
Единственно, что вместо "я досадую" надо говорить "мне досадно". 
В то же время, выражение "не надо так досадовать" абсолютно законно, хотя не слишком распространен*о*.

----------


## it-ogo

> По мне - всё едино: переживать, расстраиваться, огорчаться, нервничать, досадовать, - все они в конце концов означают "терять покой".

 В конечном итоге то же самое по сути выражают такие понятия, как страдать, любить, ненавидеть, вожделеть, радоваться, негодовать, восхищаться и т.д. Все эти явления лишь отдаляют нас от просветления. Ом мани падме хум.

----------


## Valda

Ты должен чувствовать язык чтобы владеть его 
ИЛИ 
Ты должен чувствовать языком чтобы владеть им  
?

----------


## pushvv

1. You have to feel the language.
2. You have to feel with your tongue. 
Владеть им в обоих случаях.

----------


## Medved

Да. Чувствовать языком - это как змея ощупывает предметы языком. Язык - инструмент получения ощущений. Instrumental.

----------


## it-ogo

Ты должен чувствовать язык, чтобы владеть им. Чтобы владеть языком, ты должен его чувствовать.

----------


## Valda

Какая разница - "Я тебя скучаю" в противоположность "Я по тебе скучаю" ?

----------


## MarkRWayne

Я никогда не видел первый вариант.  Когда имеется в виду "I miss you", я слышу только второй. 
По результатам Google, мне кажется, что некоторые действительно говорят "я тебя скучаю".  Это удивительно; для меня эта фраза звучит, как будто один человек делает, чтобы другому человеку было скучно.

----------


## Valda

> Я никогда не видел первый вариант.  Когда имеется в виду "I miss you", я слышу только второй. 
> По результатам Google, мне кажется, что некоторые действительно говорят "я тебя скучаю".  Это удивительно; для меня эта фраза звучит, как будто один человек делает, чтобы другому человеку было скучно.

 Кажется что Вы правы. Не знаю откуда взялась идею что так дозволяющее.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

Я тебя скучаю - не правильно. 
Марк был прав, звучит как будто один человек делает так, чтобы другому человеку было скучно.

----------


## Paul G.

It sounds like a deliberate action for mangling the language.
One day you can hear "я за тебя скучаю" (= я по тебе скучаю). Don't speak like this, it's a horrible dialecticism from the South regions and Ukraine. (Yes, we have our own Texas/Alabama too.) 
You should learn a new word: as an adverb - приемлемо (acceptable), as an adjective - приемлемый/приемлемая/приемлемое (m/f/n).
Это неприемлемо = It's unacceptable. 
Не знаю откуда взялась идею что так дозволяющее. = Не знаю, откуда взялась (fem.) идея (fem.), что так можно/приемлемо/позволено.

----------


## Valda

Я сожалею что употреблялась "я тебя скучаю" в прошлом. Я и не знала что так неприемлемо. Запомню  ::   И спасибо!

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

"употреблялась" значит, что ты употребляла сама себя.

----------


## pushvv

фраза употреблялась же

----------


## Medved

Тогда надо сказать по-другому:   

> Я сожалею что употреблялась "я тебя скучаю" в прошлом.

 Я сожалею что фраза "я тебя скучаю" употреблялась в прошлом.
or
Я сожалею что "я тебя скучаю" употреблял*о*сь в прошлом. 
Now you regret that this phrase was used in the past. Veeeeeeery ambigue.
Like you wish it had never been used at all. 
Btw never heard this phrase. 
Forever yours, your picky Medved  ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> It sounds like a deliberate action for mangling *attempt to mangle* the language. One day you can *Someday you might* hear "я за тебя скучаю" (= я по тебе скучаю). Don't speak like this, it's a horrible dialecticism *dialectism*from the South regions and Ukraine. (Yes, we have our own Texas/Alabama too.)

 To my ears, "dialecticism" means "something related to the philosophical concept of dialectics." So "dialectism" is better if you're talking about regional differences. But even better than "a horrible dialectism from the South regions" would be some phrasing like "a horribly illiterate usage from the Southern dialects".

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Тогда надо сказать по-другому: 
> Я сожалею что фраза "я тебя скучаю" употреблялась в прошлом.

 I'm about 99% certain that Valda meant "I'm embarrassed to say that I have often used the construction _я тебя скучаю_ in the past." (Or, "I admit with shame that I've used it" or "I blush to confess that I have said it," etc.) In any case, it's a humorous exaggeration, so I'm not sure of the best way to express it in Russian. But it sounds a bit like "Мамочка, я больше не буду!"

----------


## Medved

Throbert, then a possible variant can be: Жаль что я раньше злоупотребляла этой фразой. 
I can't judge from the mere phrase what she wanted to say because it sounds so very ambigue when said correctly, let alone if there are agreement mistakes.

----------


## John_Douglas

Would this phrase be appropriate: 
Я заметил ее употребление фразы "я скучаю тебя," дозволяющее предположить, что она плохо говорит по-русски.

----------


## Paul G.

> To my ears, "dialecticism" means "something related to the philosophical concept of dialectics." So "dialectism" is better if you're talking about regional differences.

 dialecticism - definition of dialecticism by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. *dialecticism*
1. a dialect word or expression.
2. dialectal speech or influence.
So, is it incorrect?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Would this phrase be appropriate: 
> Я заметил ее употребление фразы "я скучаю тебя," дозволяющее предположить, что она плохо говорит по-русски.

 Back-translating to English:  _I noticed her use of the phrase "я скучаю тебя," which suggests that she speaks Russian poorly._ 
I think it might be better to say: 
Её употребление этой фразы говорит о том, что она не хорошо владеет русским языком.
Her use of this phrase attests to the fact that she doesn't speak Russian well. 
Instead of *говорит о том, что* you could also say* подсказывает о том, что* ("it hints at the fact, that...") 
And there are various other ways to express "it suggests to me" or "it leads me to believe" or "it makes me think," etc. A native speaker can give you better advice about which one sounds best in this context.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> dialecticism - definition of dialecticism by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. *dialecticism*
> 1. a dialect word or expression.
> 2. dialectal speech or influence.
> So, is it incorrect?

 As I said, to *my* ears, "dialectism" belongs to linguistics, but "dialecticism" belongs to philosophy. However, others might disagree with me! 
So to avoid confusion, I would recommend "dialect usage" or "regionalism". For instance,"Pronouncing _wash_ as _waRsh_ is a regionalism heard in Baltimore."

----------


## Deborski

Is it possible to say "я скучаю без тебя"?

----------


## Paul G.

> Is it possible to say "я скучаю без тебя"?

 Of course, it's possible.

----------


## Deborski

> Of course, it's possible.

 Можно, но правильно.....?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Можно, но правильно.....?

 As far as I know: 
Я скучаю без тебя. = Мне *скучно* без тебя. (It's *dull/boring/not fun* for me when you're not here.)
 Я скучаю по тебе. = Мне *грустно* без тебя. (It's *sad* for me when you're not here; I miss you; I'm lonely without you.) 
So the two aren't mutually exclusive, but the emphasis is different.

----------


## Paul G.

> Можно, но правильно.....?

 It's correct.

----------


## John_Douglas

> Back-translating to English:  _I noticed her use of the phrase "я скучаю тебя," which suggests that she speaks Russian poorly._ 
> I think it might be better to say: 
> Её употребление этой фразы говорит о том, что она не хорошо владеет русским языком.
> Her use of this phrase attests to the fact that she doesn't speak Russian well. 
> Instead of *говорит о том, что* you could also say* подсказывает о том, что* ("it hints at the fact, that...") 
> And there are various other ways to express "it suggests to me" or "it leads me to believe" or "it makes me think," etc. A native speaker can give you better advice about which one sounds best in this context.

 Yes, I'm sure both of those ways of saying it are more logical than mine. I was just trying to find a way of using the word дозволяющее. I'm not sure it's really correct in the way I was using it - at least позволяющее sounds more normal to me. 
What's the difference between дозволять and позволять anyway?

----------


## Medved

Позволять is a modern version of дозволять. In all cases позволять sounds more appropriate than дозволять.

----------


## Deborski

> As far as I know: 
> Я скучаю без тебя. = Мне *скучно* без тебя. (It's *dull/boring/not fun* for me when you're not here.)
>  Я скучаю по тебе. = Мне *грустно* без тебя. (It's *sad* for me when you're not here; I miss you; I'm lonely without you.) 
> So the two aren't mutually exclusive, but the emphasis is different.

 Thank you for the example  ::

----------


## Yulia65

"Я за тебя скучаю" - никто и никогда так не говорит, ДАЖЕ НА ЮГЕ УКРАИНЫ, там могут сказать, под влиянием украинского "  я скучаю ЗА ТОБОЙ". 
В любом случае фраза "я за тебя скучаю" неприемлема ни для русских, ни для украинцев.

----------


## strannik

" Я тебя "окучиваю"" - признание неудачливого ловеласа.

----------


## Valda

According to one dictionary: 
ведать
ведать
несов. перех. и неперех.
1) а) Знать, иметь сведения.
б) Представлять, сознавать, отдавать отчет (обычно с отрицанием).
в) Иметь представление, понятие о ком-л., чем-л., быть осведомленным в чем-л. (обычно с отрицанием).
2) перех. Испытывать, чувствовать, переживать.
3) неперех. Управлять, заведовать, распоряжаться чем-л.

----------


## it-ogo

Difference is mainly in style.
Ведать - old fashioned poetic style. Now used mainly in set phrases.
Знать - common.

----------


## Valda

Thank you, that clears it up!

----------


## Medved

Medved = мед (honey) + вед(ать) (knower)  ::

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

"Ведаць" - в белорусском до сих пор испольуется. На русский переводится как "знать". 
  В современном русском сейчас употребляется только в значении "управлять" да и то редко. В основном в юриспруденции. "Ведать, ведение." 
Собственно слова ведьма, ведьмак, ведун, ведунья и образованы тем, что эти люди ведают чем-то. Обладают специальными знаниями.

----------


## Юрка

В английском есть слово _wit_? Похоже на наше _ведать_.
В английском есть слово _know_? Похоже на наше _знать_. 
Слова _знать_ и _ведать_ произошли от разных корней. Но сейчас это синонимы. Не полные, но синонимы.
"_Знать не знаю, ведать не ведаю_".

----------


## Sibiriak

*Зна́ние* - форма существования и систематизации результатов познавательной деятельности человека. *Ве́ды* - сборник самых древних священных писаний.
Знание –-> знать
Веды –-> ведать

----------


## Valda

Мне придётся говорить с ней  
How do I say it in future tense? 
Мне буду придётся говорить с ней?  
Or is it already future?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Это будущее время. 
Мне придется - Future tense
Мне приходится - Present tense
Мне пришлось - Past tense

----------


## Paul G.

> Мне придётся говорить с ней  
> How do I say it in future tense?

 Valda, it's already in future tense. Придётся - perfective, future tense.
If you need to show some nuances, you should play with the second verb (using perfective or imperfective form). 
Мне придётся говорить с ней (the second verb is imperfective)
Мне придется поговорить с ней (the second verb is perfective) 
What's the difference? The first one implies that you suppose it will be a long or/and detailed conversation, or possibly even a few conversations. The second one just implies one conversation in the future. 
What form do you have to choose? Actually, almost for all your situations perfective form is preferable. Except for the situations where you should make an emphasis on a long-time action.

----------


## Sibiriak

Можно сказать так:
- В будущем, мне придётся (по)говорить с ней.
- В ближайшее время, мне придётся (по)говорить с ней.

----------


## Valda

> Можно сказать так:
> - В будущем, мне придется (по)говорить с ней.
> - В ближайшее время, мне пройдётся (по)говорить с ней.

 It's more like "later today I'll just have to talk to her" 
I guess Мне придется поговорить с ней is the best way indeed  ::     

> Это будущее время. 
> Мне придется - Future tense
> Мне приходится - Present tense
> Мне пришлось - Past tense

 Thanks for the helpful list!

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Anyhow, you can use: "Мне нужно будет поговорить с ней". I think they have the same meaning in this situation.

----------


## iCake

> Anyhow, you can use: "Мне нужно будет поговорить с ней". I think they have the same meaning in this situation.

 Are you serious? Мне придется и мне нужно are too completely different verbs

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

I just gave a point of view of a native speaker. I may make mistakes though.

----------


## iCake

> I just gave a point of view of a native speaker. I may make mistakes though.

 Для меня русский язык тоже родной, и я совсем не считаю, что мне придется и мне нужно значат одно и тоже. Нужно сделать что-то - это совершенно нейтральное выражение, которое просто описывает факт, что вы хотите (а может быть и не хотите, но чёрт подери, нужно и всё тут) сделать что-то. 
А вот придется сделать что-то - это уже имеет иной окрас, тут имеется ввиду, что обстоятельства вас *заставили* что-то сделать. И заставили здесь - совершенно ключевое слово. Здесь уже ясно, что вы совсем не хотели это что-то делать, но, чёрт подери, обстоятельства сложились так, что вы уже просто вынуждены сделать это

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Позволю себе не согласиться - мне нужно будет сделать (ключевое слово будет) и мне придётся сделать в будущем времени потеряли оттеночное различие как принужденное и не принужденное действие. 
Прошу простить за полное отсутствие знаков препинания - ночь, спать охота...

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Судите сами - Мне придется поговорить с ней
Мне нужно будет поговорить с ней

----------


## Lampada

Я думаю, что было бы немного лучше, если бы мы могли соглашаться друг с другом, дабы не запутывать иностранцев.

----------


## Daniel_Brackley

Может быть, вы правы...) Всё, всё, я капитулирую

----------


## Medved

Sibiriak   

> - В ближайшее время, мне* пройдётся* (по)говорить с ней.

 Вы специально, намеренно вводите в заблуждение людей, изучающих русский язык?
С какой целью, позвольте поинтересоваться...

----------


## Sibiriak

Конечно специально!!! Я не хочу, чтобы они умели грамотно писать!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Yulia65

> Может быть, вы правы...) Всё, всё, я капитулирую

 Не спешите капитулировать!
В целом Вы правы. Ведь оба варианта, Вами приведенные, выражают модальность, а именно необходимость: 
1) Мне НУЖНО (необходимо, следует, надо) с ней (по)говорить - general necessity.  
2) Мне ПРИДЕТСЯ (я вынужден) с ней (по)говорить - more specific necessity... But still necessity, not ability or permission or desirability or preference or anything else.  :: . 
Источники: Толковые словари С. И. Ожегова и Т. Ефремовой. 
Кстати, НУЖно и выНУЖден имеют общий корень.

----------


## Medved

Мне нужно = I need
Мне надо = I need (mild variant)
Мне следует = I should
Я вынужден = I have to (I'm forced to)
Я должен = I must
Я пойду = I shall (ought to)

----------


## Valda

> Мне нужно = I need
> Мне надо = I need (mild variant)
> Мне следует = I should
> Я вынужден = I have to (I'm forced to)
> Я должен = I must
> Я пойду = I shall (ought to)

 What about "I needed to" and "I'll need to"?

----------


## it-ogo

> What about "I needed to" and "I'll need to"?

 Мне нужно было
Мне нужно будет

----------


## John_Douglas

> Мне нужно = I need
> Мне надо = I need (mild variant)
> Мне следует = I should
> Я вынужден = I have to (I'm forced to)
> Я должен = I must
> Я пойду = I shall (ought to)

 These types of translations aren't very useful at all for people learning languages.  
If someone wants to know the difference between Мне следует and Я должен it doesn't do much good to learn that one means "I should" and one means "I must." What you need to do is to study how the different variations are used in Russian and what the different shades of meaning are. 
And also, why is Я пойду in your list? That means "I will go" not "I shall" or "I ought to".

----------


## Seraph

Also phrases in: 
необходимо
потребность
обязательно 
But no need to confuse, when people are ready, they can work these and others in. Obviously, different meanings involved in each one.

----------


## Medved

> And also, why is Я пойду in your list? That means "I will go" not "I shall" or "I ought to".

 Because we use "я пойду" or "я побегу", this kind of thing in the meaning of an immediate action, instead of a planned action, like "ну, я пошёл". This translates into a "shall-phrase", like "Shall I go now?" = Ну, я пошёл уже? or Ну что, пойду я уже. 
This is not quite the same as "I will go" = Я пойду (на концерт завтра)

----------


## pushvv

необходимо - Вода необходима для жизни. Вам необходимо бросить курить. (Water is needed for life. You need to quit smoking.)
потребность - У человека есть потребность в воде.  (Human need water)
обязательно - for sure. Я обязательно приду. (I am sure that I will come). necessarily. Чтобы выжить, обязательно пить воду. (It is necessary to drink water to stay alive)

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Мне нужно = I need
> Мне надо = I need (mild variant)
> Мне следует = I should
> Я вынужден = I have to (I'm forced to)
> Я должен = I must
> Я пойду = I shall (ought to)

 I think you could also add to the list *Мне стоит* -- which can be understood as a rather weak "should". Similar to "It would probably make sense for me (to do XYZ)". So мне стоит means "I should" in the sense of "it would be the logical thing to do," not in the sense of "it is totally mandatory." 
Of course, the more literal meaning of *стоит* is "it costs" or "it is worth".

----------


## John_Douglas

> Because we use "я пойду" or "я побегу", this kind of thing in the meaning of an immediate action, instead of a planned action, like "ну, я пошёл". This translates into a "shall-phrase", like "Shall I go now?" = Ну, я пошёл уже? or Ну что, пойду я уже. 
> This is not quite the same as "I will go" = Я пойду (на концерт завтра)

 This is what I'm trying to say. According to your logic, someone learning Russian should memorize the translation:
"я пошёл" = "I shall go" 
Yes, it might be appropriate to translate it like that in certain contexts, but memorizing a tranlsation like this is ridiculous.  
Or another example. You said:
Мне нужно = I need
Я вынужден = I have to (I'm forced to)
Я должен = I must 
There's no difference in meaning in English between "I need to" "I have to" and "I must", but the three Russian phrases all have different meanings.

----------


## Medved

> There's no difference in meaning in English between "I need to" "I have to" and "I must"

 Oh really?

----------


## Seraph

I question that also.  (Need) is not equal to (have) is not equal to (must).  Obviously in colloquial speech, people overlap the meanings/usage, but formally, they sometimes have some differences. 
found reference:   

> Originally Posted by *First Certificate Expert Coursebook By Jan Bell and Roger Gower, Longman*                                                       - *must* is used to express strong, personal obligation or necessity:  _     I must post the letter straightaway._ (I, personally, feel it is necessary) 
> - *have (got) to* is used when the situation or someone else (not the speaker) makes it necessary:  _    I have to work late tonight. My boss says so._

 
And other need/have/must thingys:  надобно и надлежать, a verb with incomplete declension, impersonal only?.

----------


## Medved

надобно = потребно = надо (old-fashioned version)
надлежать = следует (also old-fashioned or very formal) 
I don't quite understand what you meant by "a verb with incomplete declension, impersonal only?" but here are some examples, for a change: 
Мне надобно три воза сена на зиму.
Ему надобно сорок рабочих для возведения башни.
(надобно = demand, need) 
Вам надлежит прибыть в адмиралтейство завтра к 12 пополудни.
Нам надлежит блюсти порядок во вверенном нам хозяйстве со всем тщанием.
(надлежать = someone has been ordered to...)

----------


## Seraph

Ну вот, прочитал евангелия. 
Looked up надлежать in morphological analyzer, it didn't have first nor second person forms, no plural third person just надлежит. In past tense, no masculine, no feminine, no plural. Just надлежало.  So it is incomplete declension, which occurs for some of the impersonal verbs.  Whether it is only impersonal, I don't know.  т.е. только кому надлежит/надлежало

----------


## John_Douglas

I'd say there's very little difference when you're speaking in the first person saying "I need to" "I have to" or "I must."  
When speaking in the second or third person there might be some subtle differences. For example "you need to do this" is more like "you should do it" and "you have to" is similar to "you must." 
There are also differences in usage, with "must" being much more formal. 
It's the same with Russian words надо, нужно, необходимо, должен, вынужден, следует, приходится, стоит, and all the others. They all have very subtle differences between them and it's impossible to give an exact correspondence with English verbs like need, have to, must, should, ought to.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I don't quite understand what you meant by "a verb with incomplete declension, impersonal only?"

 A verb has conjugation (спряжение), a noun has declension (склонение). We conjugate verbs, and we decline nouns.
So, it should read "a verb with incomplete conjugation". 
Yes, it is incomplete: 
надлежу impossible
надлежишь impossibble
надлежит OK 
надлежим impossible
надлежите impossible
надлежат impossible 
present tense: Мне (тебе, ему, ей, нам, вам, им) надлежит.
past tense: Мне (тебе, ему, ей, нам, вам, им) надлежало. 
It is impersonal only, it cannot have a grammar subject in Nominative. 
Usage: Dative (to whom) + надлежит (надлежало) + infinitive (to do something).

----------


## Throbert McGee

> I'd say there's very little difference when you're speaking in the first person saying "I need to" "I have to" or "I must."  
> There are also differences in usage, with "must" being much more formal.

 I definitely agree that "must" often sounds strangely over-formal in colloquial speech. 
Regarding "need to," it can sometimes emphasize "physical necessity" more strongly than "have to". So if you say "I *have to* go to the bathroom," it's like "I want to find a toilet in the next 30 minutes or so," but "I *need to* go to the bathroom" can mean "If I don't find a toilet in the next 5 minutes, there's going to be a huge mess in my pants or on the floor!!!!" 
But otherwise I'd agree that "must," "need to," and "have to" are quite similar.   

> They all have very subtle differences between them and it's impossible to give an exact correspondence with English verbs like need, have to, must, should, ought to.

 For Russians, I would recommend using modifiers such as "perhaps," "possibly," "probably," "definitely," "really," and so forth in order to make your meaning more clear, instead of trying to distinguish subtle shades of meaning with the English verbs alone. (Even though a native English speaker might be able to distinguish the meaning without a modifier -- such as by slightly changing the pitch/intonation of the sentence to make the verb more or less emphatic.) 
P.S. Or, you can use entirely different verb constructions -- "I've got no choice but to (do something)" or "I feel an obligation to (do something)" or "It would be the right thing for me to (do something)." Here, the difference in meaning is much more obvious than with "must", "have to", "ought to," etc.

----------


## Seraph

"I must not disagree!" prohibitive 
  "I need not disagree!"  permissive

----------


## Medved

Basically the verbs' exact meanings aren't that tough of a task, they've been described like thousand times, all one needs is to read the description carefully and memorize the key features. All of them are on the list here: ENGLISH PAGE - Can

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> All of them are on the list here: ENGLISH PAGE - Can

 A great link, thanks!

----------


## Throbert McGee

For English-speaking students of Russian, I've written a short dialogue for another language blog with usage examples for several of the "modal" Russian verbs discussed in this thread:  Maria, Carlos, and Lola 
Mostly the verbs are in the present tense, because the primary emphasis is on the difference between positive and negated modal constructions, such as:  *Тебе надо позвонить Карлосу.* You have to call Carlos. *Тебе не надо звонить Карлосу.* You shouldn't call Carlos. *Ты можешь не звонить Карлосу.*
You don't have to call Carlos (if you'd rather not). *Ты не можешь звонить Карлосу.*
You cannot call Carlos (because I threw your cellphone into the aquarium). 
Thus, I didn't really get deeply into a discussion of tense or aspect. 
I would repost the whole thing here, but technically it's work-for-hire under copyright to the other blog. Anyway, I hope it's a useful summary for students, and I would certainly welcome comments from native Russians if there are problems with the phrasings I use.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> For English-speaking students of Russian, I've written a short dialogue for another language blog with usage examples for several of the "modal" Russian verbs discussed in this thread:  Maria, Carlos, and Lola 
> Mostly the verbs are in the present tense, because the primary emphasis is on the difference between positive and negated modal constructions, such as:  *Тебе надо позвонить Карлосу.* You have to call Carlos. *Тебе не надо звонить Карлосу.* You shouldn't call Carlos. *Ты можешь не звонить Карлосу.*
> You don't have to call Carlos (if you'd rather not). *Ты не можешь звонить Карлосу.*
> You cannot call Carlos (because I threw your cellphone into the aquarium). 
> Thus, I didn't really get deeply into a discussion of tense or aspect. 
> I would repost the whole thing here, but technically it's work-for-hire under copyright to the other blog. Anyway, I hope it's a useful summary for students, and I would certainly welcome comments from native Russians if there are problems with the phrasings I use.

 I'd say everything's correct except a slight nuance with "не надо" phrase. 
I think "не надо" can have two shades of meaning, so it can be a bit ambiguous sometimes. 
1. "не надо" can express "mild" advice not to do something: *Тебе не надо звонить Карлосу.* ~ I recommend to you not to call Carlos. Otherwise, you may run is some problems.
I think, that is what the English phrase "You shouldn't call Carlos" means (please correct me if I get it wrong). 
2. "не надо" can express just the absence of necessity: *Тебе не надо звонить Карлосу.* ~ You do not need to call Carlos. You may do it, but that is not necessary.

----------


## maxmixiv

> 2. "не надо" can express just the absence of necessity: Тебе не надо звонить Карлосу. ~ You do not need to call Carlos. You may do it, but that is not necessary.

 Верно, верно. А чтобы неоднозначности не возникало, то в этом случае лучше употреблять "Тебе необязательно звонить этому Карлосу". Так что, "не надо", сказанное с определённой интонацией, всегда = не ст*о*ит

----------


## Valda

Can anyone provide more examples for using "по тебе" instead of "тебя" ?

----------


## it-ogo

It is not instead. Actually I don't understand why in English they use direct object in "I miss you". I believe it is counter-intuitive. 
BTW "I missed you." also can be translated as "Я по тебе промахнулся."

----------


## Valda

Hehe 
Well, I didn't explain myself well...I didn't really mean "instead of тебя", I meant, more examples with по-тебе  
Я по-тебе (X) 
Which words can we put instead of the X, other than скучаю?

----------


## pushvv

Я по тебе скучаю, соскучился, тоскую и т.п.; промахнулся; иду, еду (awkward);  
Еще так можно 
По ком звонит колокол 
С английского: For Whom the Bell Tolls.
Из «Духовных стихотворений» (другое название «Молитвы») английского поэта Джона Донна (1572—1631). 17-е стихотворение: 
Нет человека, который был бы как Остров,
сам по себе, каждый человек есть часть Материка, часть Суши;
и если Волной снесет в море береговой Утес,
меньше станет Европа,
и также если смоет край Мыса и разрушит
Замок твой и Друга твоего;
смерть каждого  Человека умаляет и меня,
ибо я един со всем Человечеством,
а потому не спрашивай никогда, по ком звонит Колокол;
он звонит и по Тебе. 
Выражение стало популярным после выхода в свет романа «По ком звонит колокол» (1940) американского писателя Эрнеста Хемингуэя (1899-1961).
Смысл выражения: предложение задуматься о своем месте в мире, о своей бренности, об общности человеческих судеб, солидарности людей и т. д.

----------


## Lampada

*"Как правильно: скучаю по вам или скучаю по вас?* 
Возможны оба варианта, но предпочтительным пока следует считать вариант _скучаю по вас_. _Скучаю_ (а также _грущу, тоскую_ и т. п.)_ по вас_ – старая норма; _по вам_ – новая. 
Прежние лингвистические издания рекомендовали как нормативные только _скучать по вас, по нас_. 
Сегодня эти варианты конкурируют, что находит отражение и в справочниках. Так, «Русская грамматика» (М., 1980) формы _скучать по вам_ и _скучать по вас_ рассматривает как вариативные. 
В справочнике Д. Э. Розенталя «Управление в русском языке» указано, что с существительными и местоимениями 3-го лица правильно: _скучать по кому-чему_, например: _скучать по сыну, скучать по нему._ Но с личными местоимениями 1-го и 2-го лица мн. числа правильно: _скучать по ком_, например: _скучали по нас, скучаем по вас._ 
А вот вариант _скучать за кем-либо,_ о котором тоже довольно часто спрашивают, не является нормативным, выходит за рамки русского литературного языка."  http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/buro/hot10/

----------


## Valda

I saw this sentence in a textbook... does люблю require genitive?

----------


## iCake

No, it's not genetive there, that is accusative. And these two cases are easy to mix up, because both of them have a determining question КОГО? I don't know if that can help non-native speaker out, but to distinguish one from another you should replace the animated object with an unanimated one, for example I always replace it with СТОЛ. 
Я люблю (КОГО? WHO?) своего сына -------- Я люблю (ЧТО? What?) стол? 
So now it's clear, that the verb takes an accusative object, because the determining questions are Кого? Что? and not Кого? Чего?

----------


## it-ogo

Masteradmin should include to the user agreement of the forum a mandatory checkbox with the sentence "Я знаю, что метод проверочных вопросов по русским падежам для иностранцев не работает."

----------


## iCake

> Masteradmin should include to the user agreement of the forum a mandatory checkbox with the sentence "Я знаю, что метод проверочных вопросов по русским падежам для иностранцев не работает."

 Okay, so you think I did something wrong?    

> I don't know if that can help non-native speaker out, but...

 Don't you think why I included that phrase? Moreover, I don't see what can prevent a non-native speaker from figuring it out from my post that if you see a noun in "genetive" form after a verb, you should ask yourself a question first: "is this noun animated?" and if it IS animated, you should have some reservations about the actual case of the noun. That attitude could at least lead a non-native speaker to understanding that not every noun which seems to be genetive is actually genetive.  
Furthermore, it can nudge a non-native speaker towards trying to google a particular verb with an unanimated object to see if genetive there is actually accusative.  
And one last thing, I actually answered the original question   

> No, it's not genetive there, that is accusative

 So I don't see any reason why you criticized  my post like that, the only thing I tried to achieve is giving any help I can. And I don't think that just giving  a "Yes" or "No" answer is as helpful as trying to explain why you answered like that...

----------


## it-ogo

iCake, you gave the correct answer: Accusative and that is OK. 
As for questions method, you confuse people. Reading the text with explanation and being unable to understand is very confusing and sometimes even painful. 
And this kind of confusion is very common both on this forum and in general. Even during the time you are here there were several questions and discussions about case questions in different threads on this forum. 
Think about that: what those questions are used for? To identify the case, right? You ask the question and the form of the question gives you a hint about the case if you learned that school table of questions vs case. But how do you know which exactly question to ask? You know it automatically because you are a native speaker. Foreigners don't know it automatically. That is obvious, one should not be an intellectual giant to figure it out by oneself. And one should not be a genius to come across one of those many discussions about case questions and remember a conclusion. You did neither of those and I feel useful to give you a hint either it looks polite or not.

----------


## iCake

> Think about that: what those questions are used for? To identify the case, right? You ask the question and the form of the question gives you a hint about the case if you learned that school table of questions vs case. But how do you know which exactly question to ask? You know it automatically because you are a native speaker. Foreigners don't know it automatically. That is obvious.

 Yes, you're right this is obvious. But you're missing the whole point. And here it is:   

> ...I don't see what can prevent a non-native speaker from figuring it out from my post that if you see a noun in "genetive" form after a verb, you should ask yourself a question first: "is this noun animated?" and if it IS animated, you should have some reservations about the actual case of the noun. That attitude could at least lead a non-native speaker to understanding that not every noun which seems to be genetive is actually genetive.  
> Furthermore, it can nudge a non-native speaker towards trying to google a particular verb with an unanimated object to see if genetive there is actually accusative.

 
That was what I tried to explain by the post which I gave the case determining questions in, I just was a little bit confusing, I agree with you. Perhaps, I should've answered like that in that post... However, I just think that sometimes it would be better to nudge someone towards the solution rather than just giving it right to them. And Valda's quick and steady improvement is a tribute to her sharp mind, so I let myself do that kind of nudging

----------


## Paul G.

Вообще давно назрел некий FAQ/набор рекомендаций по основным ошибкам и вопросам, которые возникают, когда носитель языка (в данном случае русского) старается помочь иностранцу. Читая ответы русскоязычной части сообщества, можно прийти к выводу, что только половина этих ответов реально полезна для вопрошающего.
Такое положение вещей базируется на двух основных неверных посылках:
1. Каждый носитель языка считает, что он знает родной язык хорошо. В большинстве случаев это не так.
2. Каждый уверен, что он умеет обучать других, разъяснять сложные моменты и т.п., что, очевидно, тоже не так, поскольку преподавание, даже самое простое, требует навыков и опыта. А преподавание языка - опыта специфического, связанного с разным восприятием языка иностранцем и носителем.

----------


## iCake

> Вообще давно назрел некий FAQ/набор рекомендаций по основным ошибкам и вопросам, которые возникают, когда носитель языка (в данном случае русского) старается помочь иностранцу. Читая ответы русскоязычной части сообщества, можно прийти к выводу, что только половина этих ответов реально полезна для вопрошающего.
> Такое положение вещей базируется на двух основных неверных посылках:
> 1. Каждый носитель языка считает, что он знает родной язык хорошо. В большинстве случаев это не так.
> 2. Каждый уверен, что он умеет обучать других, разъяснять сложные моменты и т.п., что, очевидно, тоже не так, поскольку преподавание, даже самое простое, требует навыков и опыта. А преподавание языка - опыта специфического, связанного с разным восприятием языка иностранцем и носителем.

 The question is who sutisfies all the criteria you established for giving useful replies? Because only such a person has a right to make up the FAQ, you mentioned. Come on, I'm utmost sure you're the one who has the right, go ahead and come up with it. Maybe there would be less useless answers around here if you'd do that

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> Вообще давно назрел некий FAQ/набор рекомендаций по основным ошибкам и вопросам, которые возникают, когда носитель языка (в данном случае русского) старается помочь иностранцу. Читая ответы русскоязычной части сообщества, можно прийти к выводу, что только половина этих ответов реально полезна для вопрошающего.
> Такое положение вещей базируется на двух основных неверных посылках:
> 1. Каждый носитель языка считает, что он знает родной язык хорошо. В большинстве случаев это не так.
> 2. Каждый уверен, что он умеет обучать других, разъяснять сложные моменты и т.п., что, очевидно, тоже не так, поскольку преподавание, даже самое простое, требует навыков и опыта. А преподавание языка - опыта специфического, связанного с разным восприятием языка иностранцем и носителем.

 Пол, у каждого есть право высказать собственное мнение, вот что означает слово "Форум". Каждый вправе дать собственную оценку. И тот, кто начал тему, выберет, какой из отзывов лучше всего подходит ей/ему. ты не можете сказать, какой из отзывов полезен.
На мой взгляд, "FAQ" — полная ерунда.
Не огрызайтесь, пожалуйста. Если ты можете ответить лучше, чего ты ждёте? Жду ответа.

----------


## iCake

> Пол, у каждого есть право высказать собственное мнение, вот что означает слово "Форум". Каждый вправе дать собственную оценку. И тот, кто начал тему, выберет, какой из отзывов лучше всего подходит ей/ему. ты не можешь сказать, какой из отзывов полезен.
> На мой взгляд, "FAQ" — полная ерунда.
> Не огрызайся, пожалуйста. Если ты можешь ответить лучше, чего ты ждёшь? Жду ответа.

 Wow, great Russian, I'm profoundly impressed! The only adjustment is the verb's conjugation: 
ты ждёшь not ты ждёте 
However, if you had chosen to use the polite and formal form of ты which is вы (Don't mix it up with the plural form of YOU, which is вы as well), your verb's conjugation would have been perfect in your post 
Вы ждёте ---- вы можете and so on

----------


## Valda

What's with the chaining of events here? iCake is always a world of help.  
So, thanks. 
It's accusative because it's animate, I tend to forget that sneaky rule, is all.

----------


## Yulia65

> It's accusative because it's animate, I tend to forget that sneaky rule, is all.

 it is Accusative because the verb любить is a transitive verb and requires the direct object (complement) in the Accusative. 
You thought it could be Genitive only because ANIMATE MASCULINE nouns have the identical inflexions both in Genitive and in Accusarive. e.g.: 
У меня нет БРАТА (Gen.) --- Я люблю БРАТА (Acc.)
У СЫНА есть гитара (Gen.) - Я люблю ( вижу, слышу) СЫНА (Асс).
Это книга моего ОТЦА (Gen.) -- Я люблю (уважаю, помню) ОТЦА (Acc.) 
You must have remembered  that the Genitive of MASCULINE ANIMATE NOUNS is identical with their Accusative, and hence, your question.  ::  
You are doing great! Keep hanging there, and blessings rom above in your studies!

----------


## Fester

while we are at the accusative animate, how does adjectives decline with them? "I like my blue brother" ?

----------


## Shady_arc

> while we are at the accusative animate, how does adjectives decline with them? "I like my blue brother" ?

 - the grammatical gender will correspond to the gender of a noun
- if the noun happens to be masculine, then adjective is going to be in Genitive for animate and in Nominative for inanimate. Nominative for neuter nouns (techinally they are all inanimate)

----------


## it-ogo

> while we are at the accusative animate, how does adjectives decline with them? "I like my blue brother" ?

 Accusative
Sing.
animate
Я люблю своего синего брата. M
Я люблю свою синюю сестру. F
inanimate
Я люблю свой синий свитер. M 
Я люблю свою синюю шляпу. F
Я люблю своё синее чудо. N 
Pl.
animate
Я люблю своих синих братьев. M
Я люблю своих синих сестёр. F
inanimate
Я люблю свои синие свитера. M
Я люблю свои синие шляпы. F
Я люблю свои синие чудеса. N  Morphological analysis  Morphological analysis

----------


## Fester

Thank you ito  ::  and shady of course!

----------


## Seraph

Она любит своего синего Сашу. мужеского  Not trying to confuse, just an additional wrinkle.

----------


## Valda

Какая разница? Разница есть в общем?

----------


## Adrenalinov

Это разные вещи.
Я завидую - когда у тебя нет того, что есть у другого человека. Например у твоей подруги есть сумочка от LOUIS VUITTON, а у тебя от неизвестного производителя. В этом случае ты завидуешь.
Я ревную - когда твоя подруга начинает общаться больше с коллегой по работе, чем с тобой. Тебе в этом случае обидно, что твоя подруга теперь на тебя не обращает внимания, а уделяет внимание своей коллеге по работе. 
These are different things.
I envy - when you don't have that other person has. For example your friend has a handbag from LOUIS VUITTON, and you has Handbag from the unknown producer. In this case you envy.
I am jealous - when your friend starts communicating more with the fellow worker, than with you. In this case you sad and you take offense at the friend.

----------


## Valda

> I envy - when you don't have that, which the other person has. For example your friend has a handbag from LOUIS VUITTON, and you have a handbag from an unknown producer. In this case you envy your friend. _(envy + someone)_ 
> I am jealous - when your friend starts communicating more with a fellow worker, than with you. In this case you're sad and you take offense at the friend.

 Hmm... OK. So the first one is "I'm envious" the second one is "I'm offended and envious".  I see. Thanks  ::

----------


## Valda

I noticed something funny. The conjugation for он/она for the word подать is written to me (in my software): "подаст" 
It seemed a bit wrong, so I went ahead and googled this word and noticed only Ukranian text showing up. What's going on here?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Everything is correct in your source. 
Подать is perfective.
Past Tense: подал;
Present Tense does not exist (since it is perfective);
Future Tense: подаст. 
Подавать is its imperfective pair.
Past Tense: подавал;
Present Tense: подаёт;
Future Tense: будет подавать.

----------


## Valda

Все понятно! Спасибо. 
Кстати, я рада "видеть" Вас снова.  ::  с возвращением.

----------


## it-ogo

Ревность describes jealousy of personal emotional relations only - mainly love and friendship. Let us say A loves both B and C but C does not want A to love B because C is jealous. It is described like C ревнует B(Accusative) к A(Dative). 
For example: 
"Ты ревнуешь меня к моей машине"="you feel jealous of my warm intimate relations with my car and want that all my feelings would belong to you only". 
Зависть is a negative emotion towards someone who has anything that you haven't, mainly material possessions but also happiness, social position, natural talents etc.
"Ты завидуешь, что у меня машина" = "You envy that I have a car".
"Ты звидуешь моему счастью" = "You envy at my happiness."

----------


## Valda

Interesting that you have such a distinction. Thanks for helping me sort it out!

----------


## Valda

I don't know if clamping together all my threads into one is necessarily good in terms of search engine results and ease of search. Instead of sifting through threads users will have to sift through posts, and that's often harder to get to and a pain in the kiester.

----------


## CoffeeCup

It is definitely better to keep different questions in different threads. It is absolutely better for those who can help to see the real question as the thread title rather than to open every thread to check if there are any new questions from the topic starter or the old question discussion continues.

----------


## Inego

Хм... Как же быть с моей темой по перевод фрагментов "Капитанской дочки"? Там около 45 фрагментов, которые нужно проверить / улучшить. Это что ж, 45 тем поднимать?
Кстати, я тоже из Новосибирска  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Хм... Как же быть с моей темой по перевод фрагментов "Капитанской дочки"? Там около 45 фрагментов, которые нужно проверить / улучшить. Это что ж, 45 тем поднимать?
> Кстати, я тоже из Новосибирска

 Если все касается одной книги, то вполне логично сделать одну ветку. Тем более, что стиль языка внутри одной книги будет тем же самым для всех фрагментов.

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> I don't know if clamping together all my threads into one is necessarily good in terms of search engine results and ease of search. Instead of sifting through threads users will have to sift through posts, and that's often harder to get to and a pain in the kiester.

 -As for the searching issue, well, i think it's not much of a problem, when someone searchs anything on this site, it's always hard to find what exactly you were looking for.
But if someone finds your thread as it is titled now "разные вопросы по глаголам", she/he will get a better image of what it is included in it(between the other numerous search results)
Also when MR's search engine finds some results, the word that is searched will be highlighted in the posts, so one can quickly overpass the un-required posts (however she/he might find another interesting question while finding her/his main question)
It just looks like some kind of dictionary now. Russian Verbs thesaurus. 
And i would suggest if anyone wants to find her/his main question on this site, it's much better to search through google's engine at MR's domain.
Then one can find the exact page on this site! 
Anyways, i as a learner say, this helps me much more than how it was before.(but everyone can have their own individual idea)   

> It is definitely better to keep different questions in different threads. It is absolutely better for those who can help to see the real question as the thread title rather than to open every thread to check if there are any new questions from the topic starter or the old question discussion continues.

 -As for the new questions, you can always check "Activity Stream"/"What's New?" To be aware of new questions/posts and continuous discussions!

----------


## CoffeeCup

> -As for the new questions, you can always check "Activity Stream"/"What's New?" To be aware of new questions/posts and continuous discussions!

  In this case I will be forced to read through all these posts before became aware of these new questions (if any). While seeing the only one line of the new thread title I got the awareness. 
P.S. seeing the title of this thread: is it clear that we discus threads organization but not "разные вопросы о глаголах"  ::

----------


## MISSFOXYSWEETCHERRY

> P.S. seeing the title of this thread: is it clear that we discus threads organization but not "разные вопросы о глаголах"

 )))))))

----------

